# ORAS Mafia Confirmed - Game Thread



## M&F

A new day is confirmed. You cry at the nostalgia-inducing intro, but the stark reality is that soon you will have to fight for your survival. The dew dropping on the puddle merely represents, in a smaller scale, the many that will soon fall and the ripples that it will send across all of Hoenn.

Can you trumpet to the challenge? Or will you sink below too much water?

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn

_can you trumpet to the challenge_

yes i fucken can


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

I can too!


----------



## M&F

Altissimo said:


> _can you trumpet to the challenge_
> 
> yes i fucken can


Cor blimey.

-----

A trainer nonchalantly checks BuzzNav for news.

"Latios, Regice, and DUMP ME STRAIGHT INTO THE GARBAGE CAN JUST DO IT... There's something deep about it all. Good trainers do have good things to-

Urgent, breaking news! *FORMER* Champion *Steven Stone* was found dead this morning in the outskirts of Petalburg Woods. It seems that he was discovered with a wide grin plastered across his lifeless face -- one might even assume that he died of sheer excitement, although the coroners have yet to report on his true cause of death."

An aide then shows up on screen, frantically whispering in the presenter's ear.

"... This just in! More urgent, breaking news! It seems that Fortree Gym Leader *Winona* has fallen from grace... literally, as she was also found dead this morning, with multiple bruises and broken bones and on top of an avian Pokémon that has been damaged beyond recognition! Authorities are still investigating whether this incident has any connection to the death of *FORMER* Champion Steven Stone -- there are many details still to discover about both happennings."

The trainer turns off BuzzNav and looks around, disconcerted. Today was not a good day to go bug catching in the woods, it seems.

*Superbird, the Winona, is dead. He was neither innocent nor mafia.

Altissimo, the Steven Stone, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Autumn

Well shit


----------



## Butterfree

:(

Well, at least we're down a third faction member as well.


----------



## Eifie

I guess somebody couldn't trumpet to the challenge.


----------



## Negrek

Oh great. More "neither innocent nor mafia" tomfoolery.

And two kills. Do we have a whole bunch of vigs running around actually using their powers this time?


----------



## Eifie

Oh, apparently MF actually quoted that in his post so my joke isn't original >:(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Would a serial killer be "neither innocent nor mafia?"


----------



## Eifie

Visitor Message said:


> Would a serial killer be "neither innocent nor mafia?"


You were a serial killer and neither innocent nor mafia two games ago, right? I can't actually remember what you flipped but I know Negrek definitely showed up neither innocent nor mafia.

I'm kind of wondering about some kind of lover role? Like the kind that picks someone and the someone technically retains their original alignment, but really the lover pair are in it to win the game together? Probably just my wishful thinking though because I love lovers with their own win condition.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Eifie said:


> You were a serial killer and neither innocent nor mafia two games ago, right? I can't actually remember what you flipped but I know Negrek definitely showed up neither innocent nor mafia.


I had forgotten about that. Well, I just looked back and it does look like I flipped "neither innocent nor mafia" in that game. 

So that's one possibility.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Well, the champion being dead is quite a way to start a game. 

I am sort of confused about the whole *FORMER* business in the day text. Does that have something to do with Steven's faction, or is it just flavor?


----------



## Stormecho

ohhh man that's definitely a hectic start

I don't know, the red text is certainly... super visible so I'd be more inclined to say it has something to do with role or faction but

at the same time I have no clue what that would indicate so ???


----------



## M&F

As much as I'd like this to become the next big hit in player paranoia, I'm gonna be merciful and explain that one.

Minor Delta Episode spoilers.


----------



## Negrek

Visitor Message said:


> I had forgotten about that. Well, I just looked back and it does look like I flipped "neither innocent nor mafia" in that game.
> 
> So that's one possibility.


Right. There were no mafia at all in that game, just several serial killers, all of whom flipped "neither innocent nor mafia."


----------



## Autumn

stop making fun of me for not trumpeting to the challenge, it's not my fault i died :'( (*pulls out Trainer's Eyes* I DEMAND A REMATCH AFTER THIS DAMMIT)


----------



## Autumn

ok i promise this will be my actual last post but i just remembered that, like me, superbird also plays trumpet irl

_neither of us could trumpet to the challenge_


----------



## Superbird

Altissimo said:


> ok i promise this will be my actual last post but i just remembered that, like me, superbird also plays trumpet irl
> 
> _neither of us could trumpet to the challenge_


No, I play clarinet.


----------



## Autumn

whoops.
(ok that was the REAL real last post)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

So, hmm... I really don't know what to do at this early stage of the game, so I guess maybe the flavor holds some clues?

So Winona died on top of a bird, with broken bones? It seems like she was flying and got shot down or something. If she _was_ flying, it was probably some kind of investigative role, and since each character's role is tailored to them, not the other way around, it's highly likely that she was indeed flying. Why she was shot down, I would say an aerial attack that killed her ride since it took most of the damage.

As for Steven, I imagine the grin is more like... a grin of pleasure. Of sexual pleasure, to be precise, since his body wasn't mangled and broken like Winona's. I would say this is Wallace's fault (because they are perfect together), but he is sadly not in this game.:(

I have some suspicions at the moment, but I'd rather not voice them as the game just started and this is based purely off of flavor.


----------



## Eifie

So, well, as fun as it would be to just speculate on the huge number of possibilities that could account for the two deaths and stuff, I guess there isn't actually a point in doing so without any more information. Man, I hate that time of the day in mafia when I realized everything I've wanted to talk about is useless and have no idea where to go from there. someone pls advise


----------



## M&F

I liek Squirtles said:


> and since each character's role is tailored to them


Nope.


----------



## Eifie

I think something MF told me made it seem like he rolled roles and then from the up to three choices we made, picked one that went with that role the best, so if that's true then maybe Winona fit whatever Superbird's role was better than Blaziken did. I can't check what MF actually said because the forum keeps yelling at me about my inbox being full so I've been deleting all my recent PMs >:(


----------



## kyeugh

Eifie said:


> I can't check what MF actually said because the forum keeps yelling at me about my inbox being full so I've been deleting all my recent PMs >:(


Why not delete older ones?

Also, this is just speculation based on the vague flavour, but doesn't Alit (Steven)'s death sound like something a Ghost-type might do?  I looked around to see if any of the Pokémon chosen are capable of learning Astonish, and it doesn't _look_ like any of them can, so the obvious culprit would be Shedinja... what's your two cents on this, Stormecho?

Also, Negrek, as you're absol, do you have any inspection powers?  Or does anyone, for that matter?


----------



## kyeugh

Dazel said:


> Also, this is just speculation based on the vague flavour, but doesn't Alit (Steven)'s death sound like something a Ghost-type might do?


Alti, rather.  I hate how you can't edit posts in Mafia.


----------



## Eifie

Dazel said:


> Why not delete older ones?
> 
> Also, this is just speculation based on the vague flavour, but doesn't Alit (Steven)'s death sound like something a Ghost-type might do?  I looked around to see if any of the Pokémon chosen are capable of learning Astonish, and it doesn't _look_ like any of them can, so the obvious culprit would be Shedinja... what's your two cents on this, Stormecho?
> 
> Also, Negrek, as you're absol, do you have any inspection powers?  Or does anyone, for that matter?


Noo I can't delete PMs from my childhood :(

I don't know how much we should actually be reading into the flavour - there's a possibility that the character someone ended up being is a bit better suited to their role than the other ones they chose, but as MF said a few posts up he didn't tailor roles to anyone's character. If somebody only made one choice then we definitely can't use it to say anything about their role at all. MF got stuck trying to make my role work with Wingull because it was the only thing I chose, and it's kind of amusing.

(Did Negrek actually say neg was Absol, though? I mean neg also picked Maxie in the sign-up thread.)


----------



## Stormecho

astonish is more... a move to _shock_ someone, right? that's not really the same as excitement, so idk I don't really think that fits with the description of steven's death

also I don't have the capability to target other people so 

oh man I've been going by storm so long that seeing the full name really weirds me out I should probably change that sometime soon..........


----------



## Eifie

It might be that Leafpool has powers that she doesn't get to use until _after_ her death, or something, and that's why she died all happy and stuff. That's not exactly a new concept in MF's games, so maybe?


----------



## kyeugh

Eifie said:


> (Did Negrek actually say neg was Absol, though? I mean neg also picked Maxie in the sign-up thread.)


Hm, I seemed to have missed that.  My mistake, then.  My question as to whether anyone has inspection powers is still standing, though.



Stormecho said:


> astonish is more... a move to _shock_ someone, right? that's not really the same as excitement, so idk I don't really think that fits with the description of steven's death


Yeah, you're right.  I was just trying to make sense of the flavour, but as Eifie pointed out, it's probably unreliable at this point.  I guess we'll just have to see how this plays out.

*Abstaining*, for the record.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

There's not much to go off of, so I'll *abstain* as well.


----------



## Wargle

I don't know whether to be happy that a 3rd party died, or sad and confused because there might be more. At least we know now that there is the possibility.

Might be reading too much into flavor, but the deaths are way too different to be related. Off the top of my head I can't think of anything that would leave you dead from pleasure. ((Attract maybe? but that seems lover-ish tom me))

As for Wionna and her bird brought down ((aww man right in the feels)) Maybe Smack Down/Thousand Arrows?


----------



## Negrek

I think reading anything at all into the flavor is reading too much into the flavor. I can't recall a single instance where MF's day flavor actually held any discernible clues to what went on in the night, although feel free to point out a counterexample if you can find one.

I really don't like to abstain, but I'm pretty sure I say that every single game and we end up abstaining day one anyway, so call that my token dissent right there, I guess. >:(


----------



## Mai

Negrek said:


> I think reading anything at all into the flavor is reading too much into the flavor. I can't recall a single instance where MF's day flavor actually held any discernible clues to what went on in the night, although feel free to point out a counterexample if you can find one.


I think Metallica's made some obscure flavor clues before, but I can't think of any times where we've actually _figured them out._ The one thing that comes to mind is that massive deathpile day one, where Superbird(? I think) being dead off to the side showed that he was killed first. We might've guessed that one, actually.


----------



## M&F

Mai said:


> The one thing that comes to mind is that massive deathpile day one, where Superbird(? I think) being dead off to the side showed that he was killed first. We might've guessed that one, actually.


Actually, that was a mechanically irrelevant detail and everyone spent half the game trying to make heads or tails of it. I had such a blast watching _that_ unfold.

(Again, he was found first because, being a rotting Aromatisse, he had the worst scent.)


----------



## Stormecho

what did I get myself into I am not ready for this level of mafia fuckery

also *abstain* unsurprisingly


----------



## Zero Moment

Nothing useful, *abstain*.


----------



## Herbe

*Abstain.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

*Abstain*


----------



## Dar

*Abstain.* Hate having to do this first turn, but there isn't much to go off of.


----------



## M&F

The strange circumstances surrounding the deaths lend no conclusive evience, and the attempts to solve the mysteries lead only to myriad and relatively unpopular fringe theories. A dark shadow is confirmed hanging over Hoenn, but its identity eludes all thus far.

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

Adding to the earlier spate of human death, a disaster of seemingly natural procedence strikes. The fields of Route 116, just outside Rustboro City, are wreathed in blue-green flames. The cause seems clear -- a large *Salamence* lies collapsed against the side of the mountains. Rustboro's emergency Pokémon control squad has confirmed that the creature is dead and has been so even before they arrived on the scene.

Fortunately, most of the wildlife has managed to escape, although the destruction of their natural habitat prolongs the threat to their survival. Rustboro authorities are being pressured to deal with these natural refugees somehow, although the more reactionary groups proclaim that Rustboro should be for the Rustborians.

Searches are also underway for any number of Pokémon that could not escape the catastrophe. A badly redenned *Mega Lopunny* was strangely found somewhere amidst the ashes, and also, a large underground colony of Nincada lay horribly still (moreso than usual), with even fallen Ninjask and *Shedinja* being found nearby.

But was this truly an incident borne of the force of nature? Or was it a result of direct human action? The incident seems suspicious, but conclusions are not fast to come. And besides, it seems that all who gaze upon the still live flames feel something begin to stir within them...

*Mai, the Mega Lopunny, is dead. They were innocent.

Nocturne of Shadow, the Salamence, is dead. She was innocent.

Stormecho, the Shedinja, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## kyeugh

Well, holy shit.

I know that reading into the flavour too much is bad, but blue-green flames sound a lot like Mega Gallade (RespectTheBlade), and it would be strange to include that specific detail arbitrarily.  Any defence, RespectTheBlade?


----------



## Eifie

My god, what is going on here...



Dazel said:


> I know that reading into the flavour too much is bad, but blue-green flames sound a lot like Mega Gallade (RespectTheBlade), and it would be strange to include that specific detail arbitrarily.  Any defence, RespectTheBlade?


I kind of took it to mean that the dead Salamence was the one who caused the flames or something, actually.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Yeesh.

Ok, Mai and Storm died by the same hand, if their closeness means anything. So maybe Mai's a bodyguard and they protected Storm last night, and it backfired.

Blue-green flames... I have no idea how Mega Gallade could make flames. Gallade doesn't, period. In fact, a dragon would be more suited for that. And seeing how Winona went down yesterday... It seems we have an aerial attacker on our hands, friends.


----------



## kyeugh

I liek Squirtles said:


> Blue-green flames... I have no idea how Mega Gallade could make flames. Gallade doesn't, period. In fact, a dragon would be more suited for that. And seeing how Winona went down yesterday... It seems we have an aerial attacker on our hands, friends.


To the contrary, this drawing by Ken Sugimori depicts Gallade with blue-green flames.  Of course, that's very specific and I'm not sure if Metallica Fanboy would have gone out of his way to find that detail, but on the other hand, it would be strange to use that detail with any other Pokémon, seeing as no other Pokémon that I know of are confirmed to have flames of that colour.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Yikes that is a lot of deaths :( Perhaps there really are serial killers in this game?



Metallica Fanboy said:


> A dark shadow is confirmed hanging over Hoenn, but its identity eludes all thus far.


This bit of flavor puzzles me a bit. It sounds like a singular entity rather than a group. Unless it was just poetic flavor?


----------



## Dar

Dazel said:


> To the contrary, this drawing by Ken Sugimori depicts Gallade with blue-green flames.


That looks more like smoke from the Mega Evolution to me than flames. I have a feeling it is in fact from the Salamence, perhaps trying to fight back before it died. The flavor text seemed to imply that a bit.


----------



## Negrek

Again, I really, really don't think the flavor text means anything, and discussing it is likely to be a waste of time.



> Yikes that is a lot of deaths :( Perhaps there really are serial killers in this game?


Superbird was almost certainly a serial killer, if Metallica Fanboy's using the same system message conventions he was for trainer class pokechoice mafia. Multiple serial killers would definitely be consistent with so many kills, although for whatever reason last game all the killers just sat around and did nothing, so having actual deaths is a switch.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

"Neither innocent nor mafia" doesn't 100% guarantee a serial killer, especially if there were even _more_ deaths after he died. But, I suppose lovers or fishing brothers may have been responsible for one of those deaths last night. Or maybe the killers all targeted the same people or got doc-blocked.


----------



## Negrek

It doesn't guarantee it, but I don't recall any other role that flips that way? It seems like the most likely to me, and having multiple serial killers would explain the fact that we've had >1 death every night so far.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Also, iirc, the serial killer role I had in Pokéchoice mafia took multiple nights to actually _do_ anything. It could be a similar case here.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I don't remember how alien flips and not sure if I want to go researching considering I'm on mobile.


----------



## kyeugh

Negrek said:


> Again, I really, really don't think the flavor text means anything, and discussing it is likely to be a waste of time.


The only reason I brought it up again is because the colour of the flames is a really weird detail to add for no reason; it would have sufficed perfectly just to say that the hills were wreathed in flames, but apparently the colour was important enough to mention.  Meanwhile, things like mentioning that the other Pokémon got away safely is clearly just superficial flavour, because it isn't especially descriptive or even likely to be pertinent.


----------



## Eifie

Visitor Message said:


> I don't remember how alien flips and not sure if I want to go researching considering I'm on mobile.


Well, I mean, it's up to MF. Other people would have serial killers flip mafia, I think. But there are so many more third-party roles than serial killer, so I'm not sure why Negrek thinks serial killer is the only thing that would flip that way?



Dazel said:


> The only reason I brought it up again is because the colour of the flames is a really weird detail to add for no reason; it would have sufficed perfectly just to say that the hills were wreathed in flames, but apparently the colour was important enough to mention.  Meanwhile, things like mentioning that the other Pokémon got away safely is clearly just superficial flavour, because it isn't especially descriptive or even likely to be pertinent.


There are lots of random details added for no reason, though. Isn't that how writing like, works? I kind of like entertaining stuff about flavour just for things to talk about but I'm pretty sure none of it means anything here. Not that MF ever actually gives clear answers about all flavour in general >:(


----------



## kyeugh

Eifie said:


> There are lots of random details added for no reason, though. Isn't that how writing like, works? I kind of like entertaining stuff about flavour just for things to talk about but I'm pretty sure none of it means anything here. Not that MF ever actually gives clear answers about all flavour in general >:(


Except we're not really writing a novel, here.  It just seems like a really weird detail to include arbitrarily.  Flames are not naturally blue-green, so it must have been suggesting something.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I didn't know about that artwork, cool find.  However, flavor in MFia has rarely been an indication of anything, and if you wanted to actually take it into account, then: 


			
				Metallica Fanboy's post (please don't modkill me) said:
			
		

> The fields of Route 116, just outside Rustboro City, are wreathed in blue-green flames. *The cause seems clear* -- a large Salamence lies collapsed against the side of the mountains.


I took that emphasized bit to imply Dragon Pulse or Draco Meteor or something. Or maybe just residual damage. Perhaps a lover/scheming duo like ganondorf/bowser last match? 3 deaths seems like an awful lot for one night. 

I don't have a clue as to who to accuse just quite yet, but action seems pretty crucial this round. 

also I probably won't be very active here for a day or so because I have my first 3 finals here at college and I'm sorta freaking the fuck out.


----------



## Eifie

Dazel said:


> Except we're not really writing a novel, here.  It just seems like a really weird detail to include arbitrarily.  Flames are not naturally blue-green, so it must have been suggesting something.


I was trying to say that you kind of are writing a "novel"-like thing..  that's what flavor text is for half of the time. It's fun to play mafia with GMs that write fun stories.

Something that's sort of been twigging at me a lot is how Negrek sort of seems to be stuck on the idea of serial killers (from negs all of two or three posts). Do you have any specific reason for expecting MF to repeat the same old thing so soon? Did everyone's mind immediately jump to serial killers (and nothing else) while I just missed something, or something?

The reason I ask is that when I get fixated on a certain thing in discussion in the presence of a bunch of other possibilities, it tends to be because something in my role description or whatever gave me some information that I want people to know without actually claiming. I'm kind of wondering if it's anything like that.


----------



## Wargle

This is giving me bad memories of that one MFia game with the D1 Killionaire. I think the flames are caused by Salamence, because the literal next sentence says the cause is clear.


mfw I didn't see RTB say the same thing. Oh well. Leaving that there to agree with him.

dazel's persistance that RTB did it because of the flames is a little odd, because I doubt any host (let alone MF who likes to make it difficult) would use such an obvious clue as to the killer's identity.

I don't think anyone has dabbled with the thought that maybe Nocturne killed Mai and Storm? They all flipped town though so maybe a vig? I don't know. Because the flavor makes it seem like Mai and Storm died because Nocturne did. I don't know what could do that. None of them are psychic, so no destiny bond? Interesting.

I'm actually rather curious as to what Shedinja did in this game, because of the health and ability. I don't think gameplay has anything to do with canon traits though.


((If these seem like i'm talking to myself, I'm just writing whatever thoughts I have and going with it, not bothering with proofreading and editing))


----------



## Dar

Wargle said:


> dazel's persistance that RTB did it because of the flames is a little odd, because I doubt any host (let alone MF who likes to make it difficult) would use such an obvious clue as to the killer's identity.


I was playing with the idea that it was actually Dazel who did the deed, due to the fact that the only character he picked is Mega Rayquaza, and is the only one shifting blame onto RTB.


----------



## Dar

It's just speculation, though, as I doubt it's enough evidence to go off of.


----------



## kyeugh

I'm not actually blaming RTB; it was just an idea.  I just think the flames are worth paying attention to.


----------



## Negrek

> Something that's sort of been twigging at me a lot is how Negrek sort of seems to be stuck on the idea of serial killers (from negs all of two or three posts). Do you have any specific reason for expecting MF to repeat the same old thing so soon? Did everyone's mind immediately jump to serial killers (and nothing else) while I just missed something, or something?


I'm not stuck on it. It's just that seems the most likely interpretation to me, given that I haven't seen MF use that alignment description for any other role. I'll admit that I might be too stuck on the last mafia I played in--and I would be very surprised if this one had the same setup--but nobody's offered any alternative interpretations, and that was the one that jumped out at me. If anyone else has any ideas (about... anything), that would be great.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

If this game is anything like Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia with all the serial killers, it's already taken a _drastically_ different turn. In that game, no one died for the first three nights. In this game, five people have died _in the first two_.


----------



## Eifie

Visitor Message said:


> If this game is anything like Trainer Class Pokéchoice Mafia with all the serial killers, it's already taken a _drastically_ different turn. In that game, no one died for the first three nights. In this game, five people have died _in the first two_.


MF's games always seem to go the direction of no deaths at all or mass deathpile...

Anyway, I think somebody already pointed out how we had two deaths the first night when Superbird died, then three deaths the night after; so unless you think we started with at least _four_ killers or Superbird was like a poisoner or something, it's pretty unlikely that Superbird was a serial kiler.


----------



## Butterfree

I don't know, "neither innocent nor mafia" sounds like a pretty catch-all third alignment thing, so deciding it's only for serial killers just seems to be jumping the gun a bit. Doesn't mean third alignments aren't likely to be bad news for the innocents, but I don't see any reason to think they have killing actions, unless there is some further information I'm unaware of.


----------



## Eifie

So, uh... we have, what, five hours left? I really don't know what to do. :( Considering the huge amount of deaths we've been having, doing nothing is a horrible idea.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I agree that abstaining is a bad idea at the rate this game is going. Should we try lynching someone who hasn't been participating in discussion? Flora and hopeandjoy haven't posted at all. The former is to be expected, but the latter not so much.


----------



## Eifie

I checked on that yesterday too, but I wasn't sure how helpful that would be. The killers have clearly been sending in their night actions, so is it really a good idea to go for inactive people? (Then again, hopeandjoy could still be sending in night actions while not posting - Flora pretty much never does, though.)


----------



## hopeandjoy

Yo, I've been in the same boat as RespectTheBlade. Finals are a bitch and they just ended today. I haven't even had time to send in night actions.

Of course, _today_ I've been packing and cleaning so I can leave for Winter Break.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Figured as much. I finished my finals last week but I guess a lot of people are still taking theirs.

Well, does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## kyeugh

I threw out everything I could think of.  I'm basically out of shit to spew.

Killing idlers is _definitely_ a bad idea this time of year.  However, if we don't, we'll probably never know whether or not people like Flora (AHEM) who don't respond are Mafia or not; anyone with an inspection power should probably poke around a little bit.


----------



## M&F

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Zero Moment

We might not even have inspection powers this game. We didn't really have any last, except the weird thing Link/Charizard did.


----------



## Eifie

We're out of time again. :( Maybe just vote for someone like Lilypad who's only posted once to jump on the abstain train? Absolutely everyone ever can just say that yeah, they haven't been posting because they were busy, but if they're not going to post then they're not going to be of help to us anyway. I dunno I don't want to bold that because there are no other votes and there isn't time for anyone to say other things.


----------



## M&F

*24-hour time extension.*

Last one. Make it count.


----------



## Negrek

Okay, so I was chatting with MF when he mentioned that he was going to modlynch someone if we didn't come up with a nomination before the extended deadline. I guess that's the way it normally works in his games, but I personally didn't remember/realize that, soooo I figured I had better throw out a name to prevent a randlynch if nothing else.

I'm going to nominate *Lilypad* because, like Eifie said, they haven't done anything so far besides agree to abstain, and unlike Flora there's at least a chance they'll show up to try and defend themselves, and that might generate some actual discussion/information.

Hopefully that gets the ball rolling.


----------



## Herbe

And show up I have. I've been separated from my laptop for a while, ( I'm writing this on my tablet now) so I haven't been able to post much. I don't know much about mafia games ( this is my first one ) but at least I know now that not talking can get you killed. 

Honestly I haven't had many ideas that seem worth posting to me. But I'll start posting more, now.

But I assure you that I'm nothing worth lynching. After all, why would MF give me an important role my first game? ...That might put a target on my back for the scum, but I don't care as long as I'm not lynched.  

I have no idea who to nominate. But, like Eifie said ( in the same post that she got the ball rolling on the Lynch the Lilypad train :-P ) I agree we should lynch an inactive, they won't help much. It seems the two candidates are me and Flora, and I'm all for self preservation, so *Flora*.


----------



## Herbe

Hopefully I'll get my laptop fixed soon and I can be more active.


----------



## M&F

Lilypad said:


> After all, why would MF give me an important role my first game?


random.org probably knows.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lilypad said:


> But I assure you that I'm nothing worth lynching. After all, why would MF give me an important role my first game? ...That might put a target on my back for the scum, but I don't care as long as I'm not lynched.


The roles are randomly determined.


----------



## Wargle

I dunno. I can't be the only one that's annoyed when people join a game and know they'll be inactive/won't talk. It just bugs me. I mean to the point where we automatically _know_ that it's going to happen and almost _defend_ it (oh that's normal).

Sorry if that's rude, but it gets on my nerves


----------



## Negrek

Well, I don't really want to be the one who decides the lynch today, but I also don't feel like it would be fair to leave it down to a coin flip if nobody else is going to vote and Lilypad is going to be participating more in the future (...right?). So I'll change to *Flora* for now.


----------



## Eifie

I hate lynching inactives. :( It doesn't actually get us anywhere helpful, especially since in this case, our killers are clearly active. I think we're going to regret wasting a lynch on dead meat tomorrow if the death rate continues like this, but on the other hand, what else can we do... *Flora* it is then, just for the sake of doing something.


----------



## Dar

Lilypad said:


> But I assure you that I'm nothing worth lynching. After all, why would MF give me an important role my first game?


All roles are randomized, as far as I know.


----------



## Butterfree

Hasn't *Flora* been known to not post while being active mafia before, or am I confused? In any case I think she's _probably_ our best bet.


----------



## Dar

*Flora*, by the way.


----------



## Eifie

Butterfree said:


> Hasn't *Flora* been known to not post while being active mafia before, or am I confused? In any case I think she's _probably_ our best bet.


I don't think so. She rarely sends in night actions either, as far as I know.


----------



## Zero Moment

Butterfree said:


> Hasn't *Flora* been known to not post while being active mafia before, or am I confused? In any case I think she's _probably_ our best bet.


I've seen some shadow play from *Flora* in the endgame nightaction logs before, but I don't think I've seen her post in a game thread more than once in the time I've been playing here.


----------



## M&F

Apologies for the delay.

-----

Hoenn refuses to back down before the evil that threatens to consume it, but its reaction is still infantile -- it simply lashes out against an obvious target. A former criminal, whose rap sheet does include multiple attempts to sunder all life underneath catastrophe, some unintentional and others not.

When Courtney is suddenly assailed by a great mob, she has nothing to say. This is a result of her regular quiet nature, but it's taken to mean that she had something to hide. Temper goes out of the window swiftly, as does the former Magma Admin. Forcefully.

However, absolutely no piece of information retrieved eventually seems to even remotely link the woman to the mysterious events of the past few days -- even after her home and personal belongings were laid open for investigations (Maxie became shell-shocked from the information laterally uncovered for a good week or so).

*Flora, the Courtney, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

Argh, I knew I was forgetting _something_.

In pursuit of justice, the people gaze upon the undying flames that remain in Route 116. They seem to fill everyone with an unusual energy...

*This Night, all night actions can be performed twice. This means you can designate up to two different targets to apply them to. For further details specific to your role, you may send questions to me by PM.

The Night phase's 72 hours are now counting from this point.*


----------



## M&F

Just as they gained momentum, the hopes of those who strove for peace in Hoenn were smashed to bits, with recovery made difficult -- if at all remaining possible.

Lord *Mega Rayquaza* itself lay fallen along the outer edges of the crater that houses Sootopolis City. It seems that even the most fervent wishes of the people were beginning to fall into deaf ears.

That day, local Gym Leader Wallace wept bitter tears, but not because he had failed in his duties of heritage, but rather, because a *Milotic* had drowned just nearby. The loss of beauty in this world was too much for him to take. He spent the rest of the day locked in his room, listening to Simple Plan songs.

But beauty may have belied the beast, in the end, as a suspcious marking was found in the Milotic's tail... Could it be a lead?

*Visitor Message, the Milotic, is dead. He was mafia.

Dazel, the Mega Rayquaza, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*

I may or may not grant extra time extensions this phase, what with the holidays and all.


----------



## Zero Moment

wot
isn't Milotic a water type
how does a water type drown


----------



## Herbe

I completely forgot the roles were random. Whoops. But I can say I will be participating as much as I can on mobile. 

So with multiple deaths each night, I'm pretty sure there's a vigilante type role here. I don't know where to go from that, though.

And about this part: 





Metallica Fanboy said:


> Just as they gained momentum, the hopes of those who strove for peace in Hoenn were smashed to bits, with recovery made difficult -- if at all remaining possible.


It hardly seems that our hopes would be smashed to bits now, what with a mafiosi finally down ( woohoo! ). But maybe it means that we don't have many innocents left and the mafia are starting to win, and we don't many defenses left. Perhaps the innocent killed last night was an important role - a doctor or the vigilante. 

Maybe the momentum was killing the mafia, and the bad part was the possibly important innocent dying. 

UGH too many maybes. Anyone else got some ideas?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

There have been multiple deaths each night, yes, but I doubt it's a vigilante. A vigilante would be aligned with the innocents, and once they notice they're doing more bad than good they'd stop. It's probably some other third-party role, or the mafia have some weird thing where they can attack multiple people or some sort.

I'm guessing there would be about what, three to four mafia in a game of this size? I don't think we're on the verge of losing. Still, this might explain why two people were killed per night instead of one (if there were three mafiosi, town outnumbers them 6:1; four mafiosi leads to a ratio of 9/2, I believe). Surprisingly, we didn't wake up with four corpses today, so the mafia's kill power might have not been affected by the boon MF granted last night. In fact, one of the Mafiosi's powers could have the effects of letting the rest of the players do two actions at night instead of one, like they can.


----------



## Wargle

Hmm, so a Mafia faction is confirmed. But still there is another death... I agree a town vig would not be so reckless, unless it has a Compulsive modifier, which would be very odd. So to me, all evidence points to there being a third party/serial killer lurking amidst.


----------



## Herbe

Actually,a third faction member does make more sense. I mean, we do know at least one existed ( superbird ) so it would make sense to have more.


----------



## Herbe

Not nessessarily, though. But the evidence does point to it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Okay, so I seem to have received something.... odd. Apparently, someone(?) has given me a slip of paper. I wrote on it, and if I were to die today or tonight the message would be released. Has anyone else gotten similar items?


----------



## Dar

I've gotten that same item a few nights ago.


----------



## Zero Moment

So it seems like someone's distributing them, then. Possible a tinker in the game. Would be cool.


----------



## Herbe

Aww, I want a cool mysterious message to be displayed when I die. :(

If anyone's distributing them, can I have one next? Just kidding, it's okay. But it does seem like a cool little add-on.


----------



## Wargle

I haven't gotten any messages. So I have no idea.


I'm not right sure what that message could mean :/


----------



## Herbe

Hmm, we're almost out of time again. Anybody got some ideas on who to lynch? I'm going to comb through the thread and try to come up with some ideas of my own.


----------



## M&F

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Eifie

ugggh I'm sorry I haven't had the energy or motivation to post

Okay, so, apparently we all got to use our actions twice last night, but the same amount of people died today as yesterday. Maybe that indicates enough protective roles to somewhat balance things out?? idk

Speaking of the double night action thing, any ideas what caused it? Could it have been a consequence of Flora's death? Or maybe one of the people who died the night before?

As for lynching... I don't know. Christmas isn't exactly a good time for mafia.


----------



## Herbe

I mean, yeah. Basically not many people are going to be on and participating in the next few hours when the time extension ends for kinda obvious reasons. However, if you're here, please prove me wrong. I reeeally don't want to be the one that decides the lynch today. But abstaining is probably a terrible idea. Somebody has to make a move.

So in response to you wondering about the double night actions, MF mentioned the "undying flames of route [I think it's 119] filling us with an unusual energy." Which I took to mean the flames are why we could use night actions twice. If that's true, then maybe using night actions twice was an aftereffect of the Salamence ( or whoever caused the flames, I'm on mobile and don't feel like looking it up right this minute because you know what I mean) dying.

Im kindof grasping at strings here, but i noticed that, at least with VM, the mafias are not being very helpful during the day. They mostly reference other irrelevant stuff and/or agree with other people and jump on trains. But then again maybe that was just VM. Anyway if its not just VM then ive seen that behavior in a few other people. But, i could be wrong, so im kindof waiting until somebody else makes a move to voice my opinions. If it comes down to the last few hours, though, ill say something and give them time to respond. But i kindof dont want to lynch around christmas, cause if they are simply unable to get on, thats kind of unfair. Ah, well, it has to be done.

If anybody wants to stir up some discussion, ill be back in an hour.


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> Im kindof grasping at strings here, but i noticed that, at least with VM, the mafias are not being very helpful during the day. They mostly reference other irrelevant stuff and/or agree with other people and jump on trains. But then again maybe that was just VM. Anyway if its not just VM then ive seen that behavior in a few other people. But, i could be wrong, so im kindof waiting until somebody else makes a move to voice my opinions. If it comes down to the last few hours, though, ill say something and give them time to respond. But i kindof dont want to lynch around christmas, cause if they are simply unable to get on, thats kind of unfair. Ah, well, it has to be done.
> 
> If anybody wants to stir up some discussion, ill be back in an hour.


Actually, you're 100% right. It's typical mafia behaviour to try to appear helpful by posting without actually posting much of use. Usually it's by answering questions that aren't all that relevant to scumhunting as you said (like maybe questions about game mechanics or something), or by rehashing something someone else has said. Basically facts vs. analysis.

If it'll make you more comfortable, I'll go first. I've been noticing a lot of that from Butterfree lately. I keep sort of making excuses for her in my head like "oh, she's obviously been busy lately, there hasn't been much to say, etc. etc." but I'm kind of tired of letting everyone go for general unhelpfulness because of the same old excuses. But at the same time, if that really is the reason, then that's not a marker of mafia-ness at all...

Something that really made me suspicious was her willingness to do something as useless as go after Flora when we really could not afford to, when I thought that as an experienced player she should have known better. Like, on one hand it felt like there was  nothing else we could actually do. But on the other hand, we've had a pretty alarming number of deaths during the night and going after an inactive player like Flora at that point, even if she did turn out to be mafia, would not actually benefit us much at all. It was sort of a low-risk low-reward kind of thing, but that really wasn't the time in the game to be making those kinds of moves. Then again, we had zero other ideas... but then _again_, it's a different thing to act like lynching Flora was actually a _good_ idea. omg I'm just going to argue against myself for ages.

Lilypad, want to tell us who you've noticed this kind of behaviour from? Maybe we'll agree, or maybe we won't. It'd be helpful to know. (Anyone else, too!)


----------



## Herbe

Actually, _wow_, that's exactly what I was going to say! I have become suspicious of her too, for about the same reasons. Right now, she seems like the best choice, if we have to choose.

*Butterfree.* I hope this gets us somewhere.


----------



## Herbe

I mean, the only post she was actually sort of being useful in she said "doesn't mean a third party won't be bad news for _the innocents_" she referred to the innocents as a separate party.  And with acting like lynching flora was a good idea - heck, I knew it wasn't good, I was just trying to protect myself at the moment - that's pretty fishy too. Of course, for a mafiosi lynching innocents is a great idea. Which leads me to vote for her.


----------



## Herbe

Ack! Times up and no one else voted! Crap! I wish I hadn't decided it!


----------



## Eifie

I was hoping for another opinion, or maybe to hear from Butterfree herself, but I'd forgotten about the time limit. Let's hope we're right. I'm going to leave the votes the way they are in case somebody else does happen to show up.


----------



## Herbe

OK. But isn't there some kind of negative connotation with being the tiebreaker? I must've picked that up from somewhere.

And MF isn't on right this minute, so we've got only a few minutes until day ends - not much time for anyone to show up. But let's hope by some stroke of luck someone shows up/were right about butterfree, too.


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> OK. But isn't there some kind of negative connotation with being the tiebreaker? I must've picked that up from somewhere.


Sort of. Like, it's possible for mafia members to jump in and ninja a vote against some innocent at the last second, but it's pretty obvious when that happens. Usually people tend to be nervous to actually throw out a vote (or at least I definitely do) when nobody else has, but games never get anywhere that way. I think I've seen some people in the game online and looking at the thread since you voted, so people at least don't seem to have any objectons - if MF thinks they haven't had a fair amount of time I think he'll prolong the day.


----------



## Herbe

Oh, good. Well, he's already given us another extension, so I'm pretty sure we've had enough time. Just waiting for either another opinion or the day to end now...


----------



## M&F

Actually, I'd been meaning to hand down another extension regardless of the current poll results, since Christmas and all.

Should have given a 48-hour time extension to begin with, but...

*24-hour time extension*, unless anyone has significant objections to that.


----------



## Herbe

Oh, I see. Nah, I'm actually glad we have more time to discuss.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Uh, I really don't have much to contribute since what most of what needs to be said has been said, so I'll just share some information. 

I can pick someone and have night communications with them, but only with that one person. On N0, I picked Dazel, the resident Mega Rayquaza. His power was to find if anyone was communicating with anyone else during the night. Now, if MF made such a role, it means there are a lot of people talking to one another, not just the mafia. He found the following, in no particular order:
-Nocturne (flipped innocent)
-Negrek
-Lilypad (talked with someone one night, quiet the next)

This, combined with her extremely helpful posts, pretty much proves Lilypad's innocence innocence. She voted for Lilypad because MF would modkill someone, which I think is pretty weird, since abstains are unlimited.


----------



## Herbe

Uh, who voted for lilypad? If you mean I voted for flora, that was just because it was kindof already established (to me at least) that abstaining would be a bad idea, and it seemed to me that the two candidates were me and flora.

But thank you for sharing. ( I feel like a kindergarten teacher now )  And if youre wondering who I communicated with, I'm pretty sure it was on night 0 because I asked MF what "night actions" were and what do i do with them. This is still my first game (ever), you know. And, thank you for calling me helpful! I'm flattered.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oh, sorry. I was constantly revising the post, so I forgot to mention that Negrek was the one that voted for you.


----------



## Butterfree

Ugh.

Surprise, surprise: I've been inactive because Christmas. Presumably other people have been inactive for the same reason.

_Why on God's green Earth_ would the two of you go after me for voting for Flora when _Lilypad was the one who started the Flora bandwagon, and she did it because Eifie had suggested lynching inactives, and Eifie herself then agreed to get on the Flora bandwagon before I did_? Clearly you don't have to be mafia to be willing to lynch Flora, unless all of us are. You're all "oh, we ~really couldn't afford~ to kill Flora" but _you agreed to it yourself_; acting now like lynching Flora was an obviously bad move that no decent player should have been willing to make is just baffling.

I assume you think I was "too willing" because I suggested Flora has been mafia while inactive before, but why is a mafia member particularly likely to post something like that under these circumstances? There was already a Flora-lynching bandwagon; why bother trying to make it out to be possible she's mafia when people are already voting to lynch her even though she's probably innocent? Hypothetically, mafia-me would have been better off going along with your "oh she's probably not mafia but we have nothing else we can do" thing because it's more innocuous under the circumstances. I brought up that I thought I remembered Flora having been silent mafia before _because you were all talking like she clearly wasn't really mafia and it's so tragic we're lynching her anyway, while I genuinely thought it wasn't impossible she was and wanted to point that out_. You know, because I'm actually innocent, so I _didn't_ know Flora wasn't mafia. If I'd actually thought there was no way inactives could be mafia, I'd have objected to lynching her and suggested lynching somebody who was actually active, who might therefore actually be mafia, because killing people we genuinely think are definitely innocent is kind of counterproductive.

As for saying "the innocents" as if I'm not a part of the innocents, *that's a mistake only made by cartoon villains*. Seriously? A mafia member giving themselves away because oh whoops I just totally forgot I'm supposed to be pretending to be one of you, how embarrassing? That is not a thing that happens in real life. I said "the innocents" because I was talking about the innocent faction as a group; I guess I could have said "us innocents" or something but I'm certainly not grammatically obligated to just because I happen to be part of the group I'm talking about.

I would say you're a couple of mafia members executing an elaborate gambit to get me executed, but my gut thinks you sound sincere, which is annoying because then we still have no idea who to actually lynch. At random, I'll vote *I liek Squirtles* for now; better suggestions would be welcome.

If you care, I'm Flygon, and I have a single weird power (Earth Power) where I can pick someone during the night and on one subsequent turn where I'm alive they can request I target some individual with an action. I won't know what this action does, but it will depend on their alignment in some not necessarily intuitive way, and I can choose whether to use it or not. I refrained from using it N0 because I wanted to see some day discussion and get some idea of who I thought was probably innocent first, and then I missed sending in an action N1 because Christmas.

Hypothetically this could be used as an inspection sort of thing where I target someone we think is definitely innocent, they order an action on the next night, I execute it, we see what it does, and then we do the same to test other players to see if their requested action does the same thing. But it's pretty convoluted and takes a lot of turns to work so I'm honestly not sure it's that useful, unless anybody else can think of anything more productive to do with this. Also for all we know the requested action might kill people.

...hmm, I'm only now realizing that I may have been assuming wrong about how this works. The way I understood the role PM initially, I got the impression the user requesting the action wouldn't know what it does either and thought that sounded pretty bizarre, but on reading it again, maybe they're actually told what the action will do if I accept it and I just won't know about it, which would make a lot more sense. I'll PM MF.


----------



## Butterfree

sgkjhrgheslurg ninjas why did I not reload the page

I have no idea what I liek Squirtles' entire last paragraph is supposed to mean; it's completely incoherent as is. Exactly what is supposed to prove Lilypad's innocence?

Communications with MF asking questions about roles can't be showing up for Dazel's power because I sent him two PMs asking for clarifications about my role on N0 and Dazel apparently didn't pick up on this. Given that and that Lilypad apparently claims not to have communicated with anyone but MF, she's pretty clearly lying about that. So I guess I'm switching my vote to *Lilypad*, despite my gut, unless I liek Squirtles can clarify what he was talking about with regards to Lilypad being innocent.


----------



## Herbe

Well, there are probably better candidates than you to lynch so I'm gonna *abstain* until we find someone better.( I had some elaborations on this but this is my third time typing this post out on mobile so this is just the main point of what Iwas going to say) 

And I'm honestly confused why he didn't pick up on that. The only explanation to me is that he targeted a specific person each night to see if they had been communicating. 

And if there's a way to use your power to check if I'm innocent, please check. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Let me clarify. 

Dazel's power only worked on people he targeted (Nocturne, Lilypad, Negrek). Lilypad  was the only one he checked twice, and she was found to be talking one night and silent the next.

What I wanted to say is that Lilypad's innocence is confirmed by the fact that she only engaged in communications one night. _That_ is what clears doubt of her being mafia. The mafia always engages in some kind of night communication to formulate their plans and stuff. 

I was constantly revising and deleting parts of my post, and that's why the last sentence of it makes no sense. Out of the three players Dazel had investigated, the only one that raised some kind of suspicion was Negrek, since Nocturne was killed that same night and Lilypad wasn't talking to anyone. Since Negrek really hasn't done much besides accusing Lilypad, they came off as kind of fishy to us.


----------



## Eifie

Butterfree said:


> _Why on God's green Earth_ would the two of you go after me for voting for Flora when _Lilypad was the one who started the Flora bandwagon, and she did it because Eifie had suggested lynching inactives, and Eifie herself then agreed to get on the Flora bandwagon before I did_? Clearly you don't have to be mafia to be willing to lynch Flora, unless all of us are. You're all "oh, we ~really couldn't afford~ to kill Flora" but _you agreed to it yourself_; acting now like lynching Flora was an obviously bad move that no decent player should have been willing to make is just baffling.


While I am admittedly unsure about why Lilypad was so willing to agree about the Flora thing (I assumed that she was just agreeing about my paragraph before that instead), if you look at all my posts around that time you'll see I that I was clearly reluctant to waste a lynch on Flora and had only haphazardly thrown out the idea of lynching inactives out of a complete lack of anything better to do. It was really suspicious to me that people then started jumping on that like it was actually a _good_ idea when, as others had clearly agreed before, lynching someone inactive was a bad idea when we clearly have active people killing and getting rid of someone inactive, _even if they turned out to be mafia_, does not actually address that problem right now at all.



			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> I assume you think I was "too willing" because I suggested Flora has been mafia while inactive before, but why is a mafia member particularly likely to post something like that under these circumstances? There was already a Flora-lynching bandwagon; why bother trying to make it out to be possible she's mafia when people are already voting to lynch her even though she's probably innocent? Hypothetically, mafia-me would have been better off going along with your "oh she's probably not mafia but we have nothing else we can do" thing because it's more innocuous under the circumstances. I brought up that I thought I remembered Flora having been silent mafia before _because you were all talking like she clearly wasn't really mafia and it's so tragic we're lynching her anyway, while I genuinely thought it wasn't impossible she was and wanted to point that out_. You know, because I'm actually innocent, so I _didn't_ know Flora wasn't mafia. If I'd actually thought there was no way inactives could be mafia, I'd have objected to lynching her and suggested lynching somebody who was actually active, who might therefore actually be mafia, because killing people we genuinely think are definitely innocent is kind of counterproductive.


I was actually thinking of the other part, when you said lynching Flora was probably our best bet. See above for what I was thinking about why I felt there was no point in using a lynch on Flora at that time (particularly the part where I thought her actual alignment was irrelevant).

You do make a good point about Lilypad starting the Flora lynching thing, which I hadn't actually noticed before. If the Flora thing was also what Lilypad was agreeing with in my post, her having the same suspicions as me doesn't make sense. I found it a little strange how readily she agreed with me and maybe I'm a little paranoid because my mind immediately jumped to the like, "buddy" thing where a mafia member sort of like... makes a connection between themself and an innocent during discussion so that if they go down, the innocent is likely to be lynched next? Or otherwise just jumping on what she may have thought to be an easy lynch, since two players could probably easily start a bandwagon here with nothing else to do. If Butterfree turned up innocent or made a good defense, I was going to be somewhat suspicious of Lilypad next, which was why I was hoping other people would get a chance to post.

I'm sort of confused by ILS's post, so I'm hoping he can elaborate. I'm sure communication with MF wouldn't count as communication between players; that would just be strange.


----------



## Eifie

I'm gonna... stop using the word "clearly" so much.

Hold on... who were Dazel's targets, in order?


----------



## Herbe

Oh, good, I was right about only targeting one person.

Negrek was talking one night, but since he didn't get checked again, we can't be absolutely sure. That said, he's the only lead we have right now, so I'm going to vote *Negrek*. He was acting a little bit fishy at the start, too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I sent out the invitation to join me n0. He targeted Nocturne n1 (then they died, so it wasn't much help), then he targeted Lilypad. The night after he targeted both Negrek and Lilypad.


----------



## Herbe

And in response to your slight suspicion of me, Eifie, I'm a bit of a noob here and at first I was just trying to self preserve by lynching her. I didnt think of it as a particulary good idea but it wsd an idea and since i was about to be lynched for being inactive i had to come up with something. I'm friendly and agreeable because that's just kinda who I am (heck, look at my Sig, I'm a mew). BBut look at ils's last post. It is kind of weird that pming the gm counts as communication but I never saw that communication was only counted if between players.

I had the same suspicions as you because they were valid suspicions. Now I didn't think butterfree agreeing to lynch flora like it was a good idea was a huge red flag but when your post brought it up I saw what you meant and went along with it. I was just generally suspicious , then you brought up details.


----------



## Eifie

I liek Squirtles said:


> I sent out the invitation to join me n0. He targeted Nocturne n1 (then they died, so it wasn't much help), then he targeted Lilypad. The night after he targeted both Negrek and Lilypad.


Wait, so...

n0: nobody
n1: Nocturne
n2: Lilypad
n3: Negrek, Lilypad?

Unless I'm horrendously miscounting, we haven't had that many nights. Did you mean he targeted Nocturne n0? Nocturne died n1, though...


----------



## Herbe

I liek Squirtles said:


> Let me clarify.
> 
> Dazel's power only worked on people he targeted (Nocturne, Lilypad, Negrek). Lilypad  was the only one he checked twice, and she was found to be talking one night and silent the next.
> 
> What I wanted to say is that Lilypad's innocence is confirmed by the fact that she only engaged in communications one night. _That_ is what clears doubt of her being mafia. The mafia always engages in some kind of night communication to formulate their plans and stuff.
> 
> I was constantly revising and deleting parts of my post, and that's why the last sentence of it makes no sense. Out of the three players Dazel had investigated, the only one that raised some kind of suspicion was Negrek, since Nocturne was killed that same night and Lilypad wasn't talking to anyone. Since Negrek really hasn't done much besides accusing Lilypad, they came off as kind of fishy to us.


I meant this post. Kind of unclear in my post.


----------



## Butterfree

Right, okay, that makes a lot more sense. (Though if Dazel can target multiple people each night, why did he not do so before?)

This does make *Negrek* seem pretty suspicious, so I guess yet another vote shift is in order.


----------



## Herbe

Butterfree said:


> (Though if Dazel can target multiple people each night, why did he not do so before?)


We could use night actions twice last night only.


----------



## Eifie

Butterfree said:


> Right, okay, that makes a lot more sense. (Though if Dazel can target multiple people each night, why did he not do so before?)


We had the double-action thing last night. Since you didn't even mention n2 when you claimed, I assume you totally missed it?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

He became my grunt n0. After that, he told me he'd check out Nocturne. Now I see the problem. Before he told me his results of the dual investigation, he said 


> By the way, the fact that I could glean that Lilypad was talking but not who she was talking with is probably worth considering. I mean, if she was an innocent after all, this power may not actually be that helpful. I guess we'll see later; I'll be sure to fill you in with the results of my delta stream.


The "could" tripped me up. I thought he already had received the results, and that was it. Then, he told me Negrek was talking, and Lilypad was quiet.


----------



## Butterfree

...oh. I guess I did miss an entire night somehow. ~_~ Damn you, Christmas!

Now I'm confused again. So Dazel only investigated Lilypad once, and she wasn't speaking to anyone?


----------



## Eifie

I liek Squirtles said:


> He became my grunt n0. After that, he told me he'd check out Nocturne. Now I see the problem. Before he told me his results of the dual investigation, he said
> 
> The "could" tripped me up. I thought he already had received the results, and that was it. Then, he told me Negrek was talking, and Lilypad was quiet.


Maybe he meant Nocturne??

So, let me get this straight. On n0 he investigated someone you don't know about and didn't ask about. On n1 he investigated Nocturne and found out she had been communicating with someone. On n2 he investigated Lilypad and Negrek, found out that Lilypad hadn't been talking to anyone but Negrek had, and got his results and was able to tell you that before he died?

(Also, Butterfree apparently missing an entire night sure makes it look like _she_ isn't communicating with anyone at night, at least not mafia who I assume would have actually talked during the night.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Yes. He mentioned the possibility of Lilypad talking to someone, but I got confused and interpreted it incorrectly.


----------



## Eifie

In that case I'm happy to vote for *Negrek*.

Hey... so Nocturne was innocent and talking to someone. The night Nocturne died, 3 people died; the other two nights, we've had only 2 deaths. Lovers?


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow, this day has certainly been... interesting.
However, to make a point, from one who's been scum his fair share of times—the Mafia don't always have the best of communication. I've had instances where we'd all share our roles N0 and then not speak to each other for days.

Negrek seems our best lead now, but I'll wait for her to explain herself before hopping on the lynch train.


----------



## Butterfree

MF has confirmed that the player I target will be informed what the action will do if I do it. So that should prevent people from accidentally causing any deaths or anything.

I'm thinking I target Eifie tonight since I feel reasonably sure she's innocent. Any better ideas?


----------



## Eifie

Butterfree said:


> MF has confirmed that the player I target will be informed what the action will do if I do it. So that should prevent people from accidentally causing any deaths or anything.
> 
> I'm thinking I target Eifie tonight since I feel reasonably sure she's innocent. Any better ideas?


So will I be told what the action will do at the end of the night?


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, at the end of the night you should be informed that you can request an action from a player (you won't be told it's me), and be told what that action will do if that player accepts it. You won't be able to actually request the action until the night after. At least if I understand this thing correctly.


----------



## Eifie

Cool, so I'll let you know tomorrow what the action is.


----------



## Eifie

Okay wow I didn't even notice before that Negrek hasn't been on since the 19th. I guess there's little chance of neg showing up to defend negself. Not cool, but what ILS said is pretty damning anyway.


----------



## M&F

Rather than losing all hope, the Hoennians instead choose to avenge their fallen divine lord through decisive action. No longer will they accept to sit around twiddling their thumbs as their most important figures fall into the darkness, and neither will they simply half-ass an attempted solution in order to satisfy that drive.

The discussion that sparks in Sootopolis City grows intense rapidly. Accusations fly back and forth, shocking reveals are announced, at some points it seems almost as if a fistfight will begin... And yet, they converge into a simple plan: they storm the Magma Hideout, undeterred by the earlier proven innocence of former Magma Admin Courtney.

They navigate the warp tile puzzle (at least 2 are lost in this particular endeavor), and after testing their wits and their guts alike, they reach the innermost room of the base, with such memorabilia as a stone on display and a marvelous ship replica, polished to a luster. What a _nerd_.

Speaking of which, there he sat on the couch, reading something quite intriguing (but only to other nerds). Maxie was very deeply engaged by the text, so it took him a moment to notice anything -- by the time he glanced aside, there was already a mob squished into his anteroom.

"Okay, look, I know that Groudon thing was bad, and there is precious little I can ever do to make up for it, but-"
"This isn't about Groudon, you fool!" Someone piped up at the front line of the lynch mob. "You stole a bunch of rocket fuel, didn't you!"
"I needed it for sci- wait, did you just end that interrogative sentence with an exclamation mark?"

His words do little to deter the inflamed people. All he could do before he met his end was stare, mouth agape and glasses partially falling off his face.

The rocket fuel was recovered, as was a note describing plans to jettison it into Mt. Chiney because "it'd be savage". Perhaps this time, the heart of the aggressive crowds was in the right place.

*Negrek, the Maxie, is dead. Neg was mafia.

144 hours for night actions.* (happy new year!)


----------



## M&F

Far away from the bustle of the bigger cities, one had laid content to have done their part... However, now all that lies is their body, still holding onto the vines that dropped from a tree. While his head, seemingly disconnected in least clean way possible, lay a fair distance away.

Fortunately, the Pokémon Rangers found *Aarune*'s carcass before any roaming children did. Knowing of his reputation, they also decided to check out the tree he'd been attempting to climb.

Although it was terribly dark inside, switching a lantern on easily revealed that it was some sort of Secret Base -- and also that, right at the center of it, a dead *Mega Beedrill* lay in the middle of a circle of strange runes, as if it had been sacrificied for nefarious purposes. Most notably, the corpse had no apparent cause of death, although that was the conclusion of a pair of woodspeople, rather than any kind of entomoautopsy expert. Perhaps it simply had its injuries cleaned up as part of the ritual. Or perhaps it truly had its very spirit extinguished. Who can tell?

*Wargle, the Mega Beedrill, is dead. She was innocent.

I Liek Squirtles, the Aarune, is dead. He was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

Well, that's certainly grisly. Dunno if that implies that ILS "did" it or if he "discovered" it.
These double-death nights are taking its toll. We only have seven players left, and since we got two (I think?) Mafia out, there's at the most two or three left.
Eifie, do you know what the action you can request is?


----------



## Eifie

Yes. I can have Butterfree investigate a target of my choosing.


----------



## Eifie

Oh. I just asked, and apparently I'll be the one getting the inspection result, not Butterfree.


----------



## Zero Moment

Very interesting. Is this action randomized for each person it's offered to? And do we have any idea who to inspect?


----------



## Butterfree

My role PM indicated that the action depends in some not-necessarily-obvious way on the alignment of my target.


----------



## Eifie

ugh I like, sat straight up in bed at 2am last night wondering what possessed me to stupidly reveal the bit about who gets the inspection result to the general public... don't mafia when you should be sleeping you guys >:( I lost hours of sleep agonizing over that stupid move

Well, now that I've painted a nice big target on my back, uh... I'm not really sure what to do now. The two deaths indicate still two active killers, and Lilypad's pretty much been cleared by ILS' thing, so I'm most inclined to suspect Zero Moment? This is by process of elimination rather than anything he's been doing in thread. Dar, RtB, and hopeandjoy, please get in here. :'(

Ideally, I would like to be able to inspect someone and survive to tell the tale, but that's looking kind of unlikely. Butterfree, Lilypad? I'd especially appreciate your opinions since I'm inclined to trust you two the most (Lilypad especially because ILS thing).


----------



## hopeandjoy

It's definitely troubling that there seems to be still two killers running around. At this point, I don't really think that there's an option other than two mafia fractions. Unless we've continuously missed a serial killer or something.

As for my activity level, I've been kinda inactive in the face of the holidays. Did you know I hadn't gotten the "it's been two weeks since you posted wtf" message in years?

...Well, before last Wednesday that is.


----------



## Zero Moment

It's not me. My power is Iron Defense.


----------



## Butterfree

I'm also vaguely suspicious of Zero Moment, though I couldn't really explain why. Seems like a decent target, but yeah, hard to make sure you survive. :(


----------



## Eifie

Zero Moment said:


> It's not me. My power is Iron Defense.


What does it do?


----------



## Zero Moment

Every night where someone was lynched the day prior, I can target one person, and any killing power that targets them that night will not land.


----------



## Eifie

Zero Moment said:


> Every night where someone was lynched the day prior, I can target one person, and any killing power that targets them that night will not land.


Interesting. Who have you targeted?


----------



## Zero Moment

Myself (and only myself) on the double night action boogaloo, and Butterfree last night.


----------



## Eifie

Okay, well, ZM's power is sure convenient; we could lynch someone today, have him protect me while I inspect at night, and then go from there.

As for who to lynch, ideas would be great, but I have one tiny thing I would like to point out:



hopeandjoy said:


> It's definitely troubling that there seems to be still two killers running around. At this point, I don't really think that there's an option other than two mafia fractions. Unless we've continuously missed a serial killer or something.


What makes you think that? Nobody has brought up the idea of multiple factions all game as far as I can tell, and what reason is there to suddenly jump to that over other plausible explanations like the serial killer idea that everyone's being throwing around? The thing you said about continuously missing a serial killer doesn't really make sense; I mean... why is that so unlikely? ugh I don't really have the words for what I'm trying to get at but hopefully people can see what I mean.

Perhaps this is just me being very paranoid, but the big reason that occurs to me for which you would suddenly jump to the idea of multiple factions as the only real possibility when nobody has mentioned that before is if you were mafia, but were not expecting Negrek or VM to flip mafia? Does hopeandjoy's post seem a little strange to anyone else?


----------



## Herbe

Well, I can see why you would be paranoid,and it is a bit strange that she would choose to bring that up now, but it would make a tiny bit of sense if there were two (team magma AND aqua, perhaps) but hopeandjoy coldve come to that through the situation you mentioned.

I wrote out a long post before I saw your s about how if ZM protects you it still doesn't clear him because if he's with mafia then one killer could just kill you and get him blocked to try to prove him " innocent ". But why would he have that power if he's mafia? So either a) he's innocent with that power and maybe mafia will try to kill you,  fail, then say that's mighty suspicious and get him lynched ( doesn't make sense why would a mafia have that power  or b) he's lying, is mafia with a different power and maybe mafia just kill someone else or something. And these nscenarios don't nessessarily go with the verdict. I'm a bit suspicious ( of him in general, too) but let's wait on doing anything to him until we see how this plays out.

But i'm not completely suspicious of haj. I mean, it could fit.Team Aqua and Magma both in or as mafia isn't too big of a stretch. Especially when a mafia was killed during the night, it could have been a magma killing an aqua or vice versa. It is suspicious she would rush to that... but I don't want to do anything just yet. Lets hear from both had and ZM before we start voting. Honestly, I'm more inclined towards ZM (if you would like to hear my arguments let me know but I have to go to the dentist in an hour and hes on the other side of town so im leaving after i post this)

Also, a question for ZM: who did you protect N0 and N1?


----------



## Herbe

*both HAJ and ZM.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Because we have continuous two killers? Either there are two mafia factions, mafia and a serial killer, mafia and a rouge vigilante, or mafia and a shit ton of healer clashes.

Seriously, two mafia fractions is the most logical out of all of those.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lilypad said:


> Also, a question for ZM: who did you protect N0 and N1?


Nobody, because I couldn't.


----------



## Herbe

Zero Moment said:


> Nobody, because I couldn't.


I've probably missed something . Why?


----------



## Zero Moment

Lilypad said:


> I've probably missed something . Why?


My power depends on whether someone was lynched the day before.


----------



## Herbe

Ohh, yeahh. *facepalm*. Duh.

 Well, to make it official, are you going to protect eifie next night if we find someone else to lynch?

(If that is your power and you aren't lying, which I'll assume you aren't for now.)


----------



## Zero Moment

Yes.


----------



## Herbe

First off: My cat is having babies right freaking now. She got one out after I started writing.

Well, it won't do much good to lynch you now. But, I still have my suspicions about you. We'll see this night play out.

But who do we lynch now? I don't think haj is the best candidate because honestly there is only one thing of evidence for her and its not even strong. So, after that the two choices we have are Dar and RTB. Personally, I want to lean more towards Dar.

...And I just realized something. So we have seven players left, and we can pretty much agree we probably have 2 mafia out of them. If we accidently lynch an innocent, and then we have 2 deaths as the pattern continues, we'll have a ratio of 2 innocent to 2 mafia. Doesn't that mean mafia win? Either way this is very bad. We absolutely cannot lynch an innocent today.

Then again, if there are two mafia factions, then there are (probably) one of each left. So if we lynch an innocent we would still have majority (2 innocent, 1 mafia a and 1 mafia b ) if the win condition is like that.

I'm suspicious of Dar and Zero Moment being mafia. Just putting that out there. But I could be wrong. Anyway, cats having another kitten have to go right now not voting yet


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> I wrote out a long post before I saw your s about how if ZM protects you it still doesn't clear him because if he's with mafia then one killer could just kill you and get him blocked to try to prove him " innocent ". But why would he have that power if he's mafia? So either a) he's innocent with that power and maybe mafia will try to kill you,  fail, then say that's mighty suspicious and get him lynched ( doesn't make sense why would a mafia have that power  or b) he's lying, is mafia with a different power and maybe mafia just kill someone else or something. And these nscenarios don't nessessarily go with the verdict. I'm a bit suspicious ( of him in general, too) but let's wait on doing anything to him until we see how this plays out.


There's always the possibility that the mafia could have a roleblocker and be able to kill me tonight anyway to cast suspicion on Zero Moment, but the best I can think to do is just hope that that's not the case. Sure, ZM could be lying, but if I die tonight now, things are going to be looking very bad for him. I'm relying on the fact that even if he's lying about his power and he's actually mafia, t wouldn't be a very good move for him to let me die tonight because that's going to cast a lot of suspicion on him the next day.



Lilypad said:


> Honestly, I'm more inclined towards ZM (if you would like to hear my arguments let me know but I have to go to the dentist in an hour and hes on the other side of town so im leaving after i post this)


Of course I would like to hear :D



hopeandjoy said:


> Because we have continuous two killers? Either there are two mafia factions, mafia and a serial killer, mafia and a rouge vigilante, or mafia and a shit ton of healer clashes.
> 
> Seriously, two mafia fractions is the most logical out of all of those.


Considering that everyone's been bandying about the idea of serial killers all game (and we've had someone flip neither innocent nor mafia already), why did you never mention that before? (Also, I still fail to see how two mafia factions is more "logical" than having a serial killer.)


----------



## Eifie

Oh, Lilypad posted while I was typing. Tell us about why Dar, too!


----------



## hopeandjoy

Eifie said:


> Considering that everyone's been bandying about the idea of serial killers all game (and we've had someone flip neither innocent nor mafia already), why did you never mention that before? (Also, I still fail to see how two mafia factions is more "logical" than having a serial killer.)


Because, as I said, I've been busy and thus inactive on the forums before now?

I don't think a serial killer is likely because I highly doubt that MF would put two in the game.


----------



## Herbe

Cat status: Three so far. One is not doing well, having trouble breathing.

And its just a gut type feeling, but RTB has had a reason before for not posting all that much. Honestly I don't even trust my gut all that much anymore, I'd rather hear from a more experienced player (note I rote kitty here before I am not in a good frame of mind) on the matter.

Im sorry I have to go kittens are stressing me out. Probably wont be on for like an hour. Pls don't jump on anybandwgons I might have made I am not in the best state of mind, just see if you have that gut feeling and see if its more with dar or rtb (its almost a tie for me but at the first mafias had to be active and rtb was having finals so he couldn't) or evidence would be great too, even better

GTG


----------



## M&F

*24-hour time extension.*

Prone to being shortened because a) I'm late and b) I'm not going to stay up until 5 AM tomorrow just to wrap this up at the same time as this time extension is being dealt (whether I stay up until 5 AM tomorrow for different purposes, however, is a different story)


----------



## Zero Moment

....I think one thing we have to consider is that, since there's deaths each night, the Mafia are active. If they haven't been online in a long time it's likely not them.

(a quick check shows that everyone alive has been online in the past two days.)


----------



## Eifie

Okay, well, hopeandjoy doesn't really have me convinced and given that we basically have to lynch someone to get an inspection in, I'd obviously rather lynch someone that I have reason to doubt rather than just a random pick. I was kind of hoping for more opinions but didn't really get any. :(

By the way, suggestions for who to inspect tonight would be welcome; I already have ideas for who I plan to inspect which I think might be safest to just keep to myself, but if you have any good targets please say so!


----------



## M&F

*24-hour time extension.*

Little more timely now. And oh, yeah, make this one count, it's the last for the day.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Eifie said:


> Okay, well, hopeandjoy doesn't really have me convinced and given that we basically have to lynch someone to get an inspection in, I'd obviously rather lynch someone that I have reason to doubt rather than just a random pick. I was kind of hoping for more opinions but didn't really get any. :(
> 
> By the way, suggestions for who to inspect tonight would be welcome; I already have ideas for who I plan to inspect which I think might be safest to just keep to myself, but if you have any good targets please say so!


Okay then Eifie, what's you theory about the two killers then? Why are you so opposed to the idea that there might be two mafia factions?


----------



## Butterfree

I have to say I don't really see why Eifie is so hostile to the suggestion of two mafia factions; with the consistent multiple killings, it's really not an unreasonable conclusion to draw, besides that, y'know, Team Aqua and Magma. The person most determined there were serial killers involved was Negrek, who turned out mafia.

I actually find Lilypad slightly more suspicious now because she seemed really determined to know who Zero Moment would be protecting (which is bad for the town, because then the mafia knows who not to bother targeting). But that could just be mafia naivety. :/ I'm pretty worried now because that means it's really easy for the mafia to target me. How about Zero Moment flips a coin on whether to target me or Eifie? Presumably the inspection won't go through unless we're _both_ alive.


----------



## Eifie

It's not the _idea_ of two mafia factions that I'm opposed to; it's like... the presentation of the idea? With the timing (right after a mafia death) and the fact that it's coming from someone who basically hasn't been here all game, it's ringing like a thousand bells in my head with the thing where like, mafia try to gain points for making useful contributions by pretending to come up with some idea about something they know to be true, but aren't supposed to know. But eh, I'll just sit here in my unconvinced corner. You _are_ right that it was mainly Negrek who pushed the serial killer thing (I remember pointing that out myself for kind of the same reason I'm suspicious of hopeandjoy now); I'd thought it was a lot more widespread than that, but I guess not.

We're pretty sure Lilypad can't communicate at night, right? There's no reason to doubt ILS since both he and Dazel turned up innocent. She could still be some independent, but mafia seems unlikely at this point.

MF told me that my mysterious contractee needs to be alive to carry out the action; I assumed it would still be carried out if you happened to die that night (like, all your night actions are still carried out the night you die) but I'll see if I can check that.


----------



## Zero Moment

Sure.


----------



## Herbe

Well, we only have less than five hours left and still no idea on who to lynch. *sigh*

I'm sorry for asking who he would kill-block, in hindsight it was a bad idea. I'm sorrier for putting you in possible danger, Butterfree.

But, I guess I was asking so many questions because I'm still suspicious. His (unverified) power is handy, I agree... but it seems _too_ handy. Of course, no one in their right mind would lynch a healer, which keeps him alive one more night at least either way. And the clause about someone needing to be lynched for it to work, well chances are that if he is mafia the (purely statistical) chances are that we are not going to lynch the one other mafia. That is, if there are only two mafia left (I remember ILS saying something about ratios and there were probably 3-4 mafia in a game of this size and 2 down now, but please correct me if otherwise) and our chances are improved because I've pretty much ruled out myself (though others may not have), Eifie and Butterfree, although I cant be sure, but you two don't seem like likely mafia, considering how helpful you are.

*sigh* Is anybody else even slightly suspicious? He seems like the most suspicious out of all of us, at least to me. Remember when ILS revealed I hadn't been talking and Negrek was? He threw in a comment that "even when he was mafia in earlier games, they didn't have the best of communication all the time" . It sounded like he was trying to spread seeds of doubt about me when the evidence only pointed to Negrek. He might have just been trying to be helpful but if he was mafia it was in his best interest to a) try to get the innocent lynched as mafia when there was evidence pointing strongly the other way and b) not vote for Neg, his fellow mafia. *yet another wistful sigh* I'm probably just being paranoid and this isn't the strongest case I could make but it's worth looking at to me.

I'm not going to be so quick to vote until I hear some other opinions about this. Preferably I would like ZM to provide some evidence for his innocence (or anyone else if they have the evidence, we absolutely cannot afford another innocent down let alone a healer if he is telling the truth). Another point - he hasn't really done much to try to defend himself. If _I_ were being accused of being mafia by _anyone,_ I would at least try write a paragraph or two to try to convince people of my innocence. Not sure if that is just how he is personally, but it would be easier to keep a lie straight that way, by only putting a sentence or two each time. 

There isn't much time left to talk, so I'm going to *abstain* until we can decide because a random modlynch does _not_ sound appealing. I _am_ going to change this once we find someone and this is by no means a permanent vote.

Please someone respond, whether for or against me. I need some outside input.


----------



## Herbe

Well, we have to lynch *somebody.* If we just abstain then we can't even test if ZM is telling the truth or not and then you two will probably get killed, Eifie and Butterfree.

Anybody wanna throw out an idea?


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> But, I guess I was asking so many questions because I'm still suspicious. His (unverified) power is handy, I agree... but it seems _too_ handy. Of course, no one in their right mind would lynch a healer, which keeps him alive one more night at least either way. And the clause about someone needing to be lynched for it to work, well chances are that if he is mafia the (purely statistical) chances are that we are not going to lynch the one other mafia. That is, if there are only two mafia left (I remember ILS saying something about ratios and there were probably 3-4 mafia in a game of this size and 2 down now, but please correct me if otherwise)


The thing about the lynching restriction is a good point. On one hand, it makes sense for MF to include something like that to try to force things to happen, but on the other hand, it's a very convenient thing for mafia to claim. I'm wary about how ZM said that he protected himself one night (and even more because he didn't use his power twice when he could), because there is a reason that healers are not normally allowed to target themselves and I know MF was not happy about the amount of self-healing going on in smash mafia... but I can't remember if he normally GMs that way or not.

About the ratio, it of course varies by GM, but 3-4 mafia is absurdly low in a game of 18 in my opinion; I like to follow the general rule of "no less than a quarter, no more than a third" but mafia counts tend to run low on this forum... so I would think maybe 4 or 5?



			
				Lilypad said:
			
		

> Remember when ILS revealed I hadn't been talking and Negrek was? He threw in a comment that "even when he was mafia in earlier games, they didn't have the best of communication all the time" . It sounded like he was trying to spread seeds of doubt about me when the evidence only pointed to Negrek. He might have just been trying to be helpful but if he was mafia it was in his best interest to a) try to get the innocent lynched as mafia when there was evidence pointing strongly the other way and b) not vote for Neg, his fellow mafia.


I think this was actually after I said that _Butterfree_ probably is not communicating with anyone at night since she missed night 2(?) entirely. Regarding that power, by the way - I highly doubt MF would force everyone communicating out of thread to CC him in every communication, so I think Dazel's results must have been based on whether the target had the capability to communicate with someone that night, regardless of whether or not they were using it (since he couldn't know that without making everyone CC him).



			
				Lilypad said:
			
		

> Another point - he hasn't really done much to try to defend himself. If _I_ were being accused of being mafia by _anyone,_ I would at least try write a paragraph or two to try to convince people of my innocence. Not sure if that is just how he is personally, but it would be easier to keep a lie straight that way, by only putting a sentence or two each time.


I think that's actually pretty typical of ZM - he never makes much of an effort to defend himself when he or an ally is accused (see smash mafia). I think I was the one who originally brought him up earlier, which led to him claiming (can't remember though and I don't feel like checking) but I basically always suspect Negrek, Butterfree, and ZM of being evil people with evil intentions for some reason, so I don't think I can give a good opinion here...


----------



## Eifie

Oh, by the way, I did get an answer as to what would happen to my inspection if my mysterious contactee happened to die tonight, but after my last screw-up I'm not sure if I should make that public.


----------



## Herbe

Well, who do we lynch now? Honestly it feels like the candidates are (to me) ZM (but I know we probably wont do that because we still need to check him) RTB and Dar. _Maybe_ haj but I don't really think so. Dar always seemed a little off to me this game so I'm more inclined towards him. Do you have an opinion...? (or anyone, really?)


----------



## Herbe

Well, we _have_ to lynch _someone._ And, like I said before, the earlier mafia had to be active because so many deaths, and haj and rtb couldn't cause finals, so I'm less inclined towards them. If there are 2-3 left then the most likely mafias are: Dar, ZM and the two mentioned above. It's been established that we are _not_ going to lynch ZM. Oh, if only we had another extention... but we've already pushed MF, we've had an extention almost every day and he's been quite lenient. We have to lynch someone for ZM's power to work. 

Very, very reluctantly and hesitantly, *Dar.*

Also, if I get lynched tonight, which is likely, haha called it!


----------



## Herbe

Lilypad said:


> Also, if I get lynched tonight, which is likely, haha called it!


Scum killed tonight. I think this is quite likely though.


----------



## Eifie

Okay this is not related to the lynch (sorry) but so first of all MF told me that even if Butterfree dies tonight, I'll still get the inspection result. If I'm actually not the only one who thinks something's off about ZM, then we really _don't_ want to get him to flip a coin to decide who to heal, don't you think? If we tell him specifically to protect one person, then in a large majority of possible cases it is in his best interest to make sure that that specific person does not die that night, regardless of his actual alignment. But if we have him flip a coin or something to decide whether to heal me or Butterfree, then if he's actually mafia, he can kill whoever he wants and maintain plausible deniability with "whoops, healed the other one lol" and we don't really get anywhere. Our decision on whether or not ZM should flip a coin should depend on how much faith we have in his innocence; if he's innocent and we have him decide between one of us arbitrarily, both of us are much more likely to survive the night (depending on how much the mafia likes taking risks), but if he's mafia and we do the same he can kill either of us without making himself look definitively guilty. If we tell him straight out who to protect, then regardless of his alignment one of us is very likely to survive the night and the other is at risk.


----------



## Eifie

(p.s. I have to rush off but I'll be back in an hour hopefully to think about lynching which is kind of cutting it close but what can I do)


----------



## Herbe

Eifie said:


> Okay this is not related to the lynch (sorry) but so first of all MF told me that even if Butterfree dies tonight, I'll still get the inspection result. If I'm actually not the only one who thinks something's off about ZM, then we really _don't_ want to get him to flip a coin to decide who to heal, don't you think? If we tell him specifically to protect one person, then in a large majority of possible cases it is in his best interest to make sure that that specific person does not die that night, regardless of his actual alignment. But if we have him flip a coin or something to decide whether to heal me or Butterfree, then if he's actually mafia, he can kill whoever he wants and maintain plausible deniability with "whoops, healed the other one lol" and we don't really get anywhere. Our decision on whether or not ZM should flip a coin should depend on how much faith we have in his innocence; if he's innocent and we have him decide between one of us arbitrarily, both of us are much more likely to survive the night (depending on how much the mafia likes taking risks), but if he's mafia and we do the same he can kill either of us without making himself look definitively guilty. If we tell him straight out who to protect, then regardless of his alignment one of us is very likely to survive the night and the other is at risk.


Ok, sounds good. Not a nomination, MF, (bold might be confusing) but *Zero Moment, I want you to directly heal Eifie only instead of flipping a coin.* (making this super visible) I apologize, Butterfree, but I feel this is the best course of action as described above. I have very little faith in ZM's innocence and we need the inspection result for sure. 

If you want a different thing to happen, Eifie, or if you feel like chiming in with a better idea, Butterfree (anyone) please make the appropriate statement.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Well, I guess I'll also vote for *Dar*. Not really a better option.


----------



## Eifie

Oh okay Lilypad voted before I even posted that last thing haha. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## M&F

Not gonna lie, I was tempted to intepret that bold statement maliciously.

-----

Hoenn fervently searches for answers, and this time, the quest is suddenly joined by many people who had up to this point been hidden in their caves and grooves, but refused to stand down any longer with the news that their beloved Secret Base Master had to see the end of his journeys quite so earlier than what should have been.

After a series of stunning discoveries, an offshoot group suddenly arrives at the decision of roughing up Professor Birch. Most protested that idea -- the man was a beloved pillar of the entire region's community, known far and wide both for his fine scientific work and aloof charisma. Nonetheless, it was easy for the minority to conduct an investigation -- they simply chased Professor Birch in circles until he spilled the beans.

After he confessed to some participation in some of the latest clandestine actions, there was simply no one to save the day by picking up his bag and taking a starter, no matter how many times he mentioned that he was coerced by their incredible ability to run after him.

*Dar, the Professor Birch, is dead. He was mafia.

72 hours for night actions.* (But I'll be on a trip, so I might be late to resolve the actions and shift the phase -- 48 hours give or take should be the maximum possible delay, I'd guess)


----------



## M&F

... Ah, wait, fuck, I think I forgot something again. Hang on.


----------



## M&F

Nope, we're good to go. Sorry about that.


----------



## M&F

A blighting headache seems to overcome much of Hoenn's denizens as they awaken, almost none on their intended schedule.

Sleep seems to have most deeply overcome the region's one and only *Jirachi*, however, who seems to have resumed its era-length slumber... Albeit somehow even more quietly than usually. Ominiously quietly.

*Lilypad, the Jirachi, is dead. She was innocent.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

Well. Okay.

Eifie, what did you get?


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, and I got the death note again.


----------



## Eifie

I got "hopeandjoy is Nice try."


----------



## Eifie

It was probably fairly obvious who I was planning to inspect, so maybe I should have expected some tampering, but I want to leave that aside for now because I'm pretty convinced that *RespectTheBlade* is mafia. He never bothered to respond when called out and from how he's acted in previous games, if he was innocent I would have expected a roleclaim from him when he was approaching the chopping block. I checked and he was definitely online between the multiple times he was mentioned and the end of the day. It's definitely very early to vote and I would like to keep discussing as much as possible but I really want to put some pressure on him to say _something_ while we're at it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hunh, I've just realised that there's only 5 left. With likely two Mafia, and working on the assumption that Butterfree and Eifie are innocent, that means RTB and hope are the remaining Mafia.


----------



## Eifie

For reference (and to remind myself that no, I'm not remembering things that did not actually happen), here is RtB actually answering suspicion (i.e. mentions of his inactivity) to claim in MF's two previous games, where he was innocent both times. In the second instance he's actually been voted for, but in the first he hasn't.


----------



## Butterfree

Eifie's logic makes sense to me. hopeandjoy kind of looks even more suspicious with the blocked inspection, but a non-hopeandjoy mafia might have blocked it in the hope we'd therefore lynch hopeandjoy, so *RespectTheBlade*.


----------



## Eifie

Yeah, now that I've gotten out a bunch of the thoughts that have been bouncing around in my head for days, I'd like to know people's opinions on that failed inspection. First I thought it must have been the mafia specifically targeting either me or hopeandjoy with something, but then I remembered in the MFia game with the mass deathpile, we mafia had the power to basically dictate the answers for every type of inforole once in the game. If MF reused something like that, the inspection could've been doomed from the start. Actually doing it in a way that alerted me to the fact that my result was tampered with doesn't seem like the smartest move ever at this point in the game, but maybe it makes sense if the mafia weren't sure who I'd target. hopeandjoy could be mafia or not, the jury's still out on ZM, but right now RtB seems like a pretty sure bet, so at least there's that.


----------



## Zero Moment

*RtB*
As a side note, I did protect Eifie last night. Not sure who to protect tonight. Might flip a coin.


----------



## Eifie

Hey hopeandjoy, any thoughts on that inspection result? :o


----------



## hopeandjoy

No idea. Clearly it's scum messing with results. Which is unfortunate for me, because I had checked who Zero Moment targeted last night and got that he targeted Lilypad. But if that power from the other game is what caused it, I don't think I can trust those results.


----------



## Eifie

hopeandjoy said:


> No idea. Clearly it's scum messing with results. Which is unfortunate for me, because I had checked who Zero Moment targeted last night and got that he targeted Lilypad. But if that power from the other game is what caused it, I don't think I can trust those results.


Ooh, that's quite interesting! I don't have time to talk a lot right now but I will ponder this while I'm in class and post more later.


----------



## Eifie

By the way, can you tell us about your previous targets? Might be helpful.


----------



## Zero Moment

hopeandjoy said:


> No idea. Clearly it's scum messing with results. Which is unfortunate for me, because I had checked who Zero Moment targeted last night and got that he targeted Lilypad. But if that power from the other game is what caused it, I don't think I can trust those results.


Ohoho, bold move. I like it.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Well, as I said last day, I've been inactive over the holidays. The only time I actually sent in a night action was the night before that and found that Wargle targeted me. But nothing happened?


----------



## Eifie

Okay, I meant to post yesterday, but I didn't. Here are some things:


 Only one person died last night.
 Generally you can only use one power per night. That was definitely the case in the MF game with the messing-with-inforoles power, i.e. Zexion couldn't use that power and carry out a kill in the same night.
 The messing-with-inforoles thing worked by having us give MF 4 things: a yes-or-no answer, an alignment, a system message, and a night action like "Eifie threw a pie in Butterfree's face" or "ZM killed Lilypad". (I have no such objections with Butterfree, but I think the example MF gave us had something to do with someone throwing a pie at Butterfree.) Inforoles would receive the appropriate answer for their category.
 If that power is indeed what happened, then that would mean the mafia sent in something like "yes/no/q/whatever, Nice try, bleep blorp bloop, ZM [did something to] Lilypad". The last part in particular seems... kind of unlikely? The nice try thing is kind of weird since now I know for sure that my result was tampered with, and I'm wondering how well it could be explained by the fact that the mafia wouldn't have known who I was going to inspect, and so didn't want to risk giving me a blanket "mafia" result? Does "Nice try" over just "innocent" make strategic sense for the mafia right now? pls help me out you guys

I think those were the main ideas that I wasn't sure how to string together appropriately. Of course if MF wanted to reuse that inforole thing (since it was such a shame that we didn't get to use it to hilarious effect in that game - I'm still bitter, Negrek) it's possible that he could have changed some aspects of it. Some other ideas for what could have happened last night:


 I (or Butterfree? not sure who would need to be targeted) was roleblocked? In that case I'd expect a different sort of flavour.
 Some sort of one-time-activation power that blocks all inspections for the night, or blocks all inspections on mafia for the night? Then the "nice try" thing makes sense, especially in the case of only protecting mafia since giving an innocent result would be way overpowered.
 uh... I think I had another idea, but I forgot it.

In any of those cases, hopeandjoy's result would _not_ be affected and would still be accurate. That's, of course, assuming hopeandjoy is telling the truth, which we have no idea about.

So... in short, I still have zero idea whether hopeandjoy or ZM (or both, but since I'm pretty sure RtB is a bad guy, that's very unlikely) is lying, and it's even possible (though unlikely, I think) that they could both be innocent and all the inforoles were just screwed with, and I guess my post hasn't really gotten anywhere...


----------



## Eifie

omg I see MF replying time to ninja him - hopeandjoy, it'd be cool if you could target ZM again! I hope nobody else has a better idea because they won't get a chance to say so ehe


----------



## M&F

The Hoennians almost uniformly lay their suspicions on a quiet, roving Gallade often found hanging around Lilycove. In fact, they focus on discussing the prospects of going after those who might be associated with him -- such was the extent of their certainity of the Gallade's guilt.

Finally, at twilight, they suddenly decide to strike. The Gallade nonchalantly reveals its Mega Evolution and eagerly challenges the mob. Moreover, its sense of honor in combat renders it ill matched in a fight that is very far lopsided from a duel, and is in fact closer to hundreds against one.

Mercifully, the hubris on their conclusion did not affect the truth of it -- in its dying breath, Mega Gallade whispered the damned name of its twisted master...

*RespectTheBlade, the Mega Gallade, is dead. He was mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

This clash was perhaps inevitable. As the population of Hoenn dwindled through incidents large and small alternating, the perpetrators were bound to cross blades as both inched towards their goals. And the one to take the duel home would most likely see their objectives through.

They met almost as if fate itself had scheduled their duel for them. Each had set out to kill the other, and each had discovered the other prowling. And that was how they started to fight in the field of spider lilies at the edge of Victory Road.

The flowers surrounding them represented departure, even death -- and so these things were wrought. Furious blasts of searing water, superhumanly stiff slapping motions -- their killing moves were on point, but void of the element of surprise, they required many hits to a kill.

And finally, it happened. By chance, their final attacks both landed at the same time. Together, they fell. *Zinnia*, whispering of reunion with her beloved Aster, and *Wingull*, damning those nosy kids who ruined the evil plot.

And just as that, Team Magma and Team Aqua were no more once and for all. It took no time to realize that the spate of incidents had come to its end, and the darkness that had shrouded Hoenn was lifted -- its bright hot sun shone as strong as ever.

The brave survivors, Flygon and Aggron, tirelessly worked to restore the environment; the humans could sort themselves back out more easily.

*Eifie, the Wingull, is dead. She was mafia.

hopeandjoy, the Zinnia, is dead. She was mafia.

Town win confirmed!*

-----

And here we are. This one's been quite a bit more fun to watch than most of my games lately! I'll put out the role PMs and the action listings in a little bit.

Also, as for the next party I'm rolling with here -- my next big gimmick game has been in the works, but I have no idea how much longer it'll take me to finish setting it up. In the interim, I could set up a simpler game and make it something like, I dunno, Elite Four Choice Mafia or something. That, or I could just focus on putting out that round of gimmick mafia. Any thoughts?


----------



## Eifie

GOD DAMMIT HOPEANDJOY


----------



## Eifie

AT LEAST I CHOSE RIGHT I HATE TO SAY I TOLD YOU SO BUT I TOLD YOU SO k bye


----------



## Eifie

here's our quicktopic my diary


----------



## hopeandjoy

I fucking knew it i knew it the moment you denied two mafia fuck.


----------



## Eifie

hopeandjoy said:


> I fucking knew it i knew it the moment you denied two mafia fuck.


I fucking knew it the moment you said two mafia lol


----------



## M&F

Spoiler: Role PM listings



[hide=Dar]*PROFESSOR BIRCH* confirmed!






You don't mean any harm to anyone, but these scary Pokémon have been chasing you and clearly meaning harm, and they're making you mean harm to, well, anyone. If only there were some plucky hero kid to swoop in _now_.

You are *Aqua Mafia*. You win when all members of the Magma Mafia are dead and Aqua Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-FIELDWORK: When you're not running in circles from something, you know how to run in circles _after_ something. By using this power during nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Aqua Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-CRY FOR HELP: Maybe if this time the threat seems really genuine, someone will actually come down to save you. Twice and only twice in the game, in a Night phase in which you have not used Fieldwork, you may activate this power. During the Day Phase after you activate this power, members of the Aqua Mafia are immune to any lynching that would occour with the votes of more than 50% of the living players.
You may communicate privately with *Eifie*(Wingull) and *Visitor Message*(Milotic) regarding this game.





Spoiler: Zero Moment



*AGGRON* confirmed!






Aggron are powerful, ruthless fighters, but they are also caretakers of all life within their territory... You're not such a bleeding-heart, however. You demand sacrifice before you will provide your aid.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-IRON DEFENSE: You may only use this power in a Night that directly follows a Day where a player was lynched (the town did not abstain). By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player and prevent any killing powers that target them from successfully landing.





Spoiler: Superbird



*WINONA* confirmed!






Time and again you have done the impossible, such as owning an Lv.33 Altaria with Dragon Dance despite the fact that Swablu don't evolve that early and Altaria don't learn the move until seven levels later. ORAS may have busted you there, but just to show you still can, you intend to defy fate again with a truly great act against the order of nature...

You are *Self-Aligned*. You must joint-win within a certain alignment's win conditions (see below).
Your powers are as follows:
-THIS IS ILLEGAL YOU KNOW: Once and only once in the game, at nighttime, you can target and revive a dead player and assign them an alignment to your liking (only alignments of factions in the game other than your own are permitted -- you will be informed of the available factions once you have designated a target). Your use of this power is not expended if it doesn't successfully cause a revival. Once the player is revived, you now win so as long as the player's faction does, while the player is alive. You need not be alive yourself, but if the revived player dies again, you die as well. You will also drop dead if you have not used your power by the time at least one faction in the game has been completely extinguished. You can send anonymous messages to the revived player anytime during a Night Phase (through me), and they have no means of private communication regarding the game with you.





Spoiler: Visitor Message



*MILOTIC* confirmed!






You're beautiful -- so beautiful it's a curse, as it appears. It's such a curse, you don't seem to have arms (thanks for that info, Bulbapedia). People are always fighting over you... And you figured you'd use that against those complete suckers.

You are *Aqua Mafia*. You win when all members of the Magma Mafia are dead and Aqua Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-DRAGON BREATH: That person has told you to blow them for the last time. By using this power at nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Magma Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-ATTRACT: Let the games begin. Twice and only twice in the game, in a Day phase after a Night in which you have not used Dragon Breath (and no more often than once per Day Phase), you may activate this power by sending an activation PM and designating two players. When you do, the daypoll will be completely altered in the following way: Only the designated players may post messages, and only the other players can cast votes (and they can only cast votes through a designated command, and not say anything else); additionally, only the designated players can be voted against while this power is in effect. Note that the time counter for the Day phase will be reset when this power activates. Lastly, you must designate yourself for the effect of this move at least once -- if you don't do it the first time you use it, you will be unable to use it a second time without designating yourself as one of the players (if you designate yourself the first time you use the move, however, you won't be restricted in which living players can be designated the second time).
You may communicate privately with *Dar*(Professor Birch) and *Eifie*(Wingull) regarding this game.





Spoiler: Wargle



*MEGA BEEDRILL* confirmed!






Nearly every ending in your body is now a spear -- why shouldn't you back it up with the chivalry code fitting of a knight? It just wouldn't make any sense otherwise. It's time to leave aside your species's usual mindlessly agressive behavoir for some good old heroism.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-U-TURN: Except this time it's not _u_ who turns, and- okay, that was too lame. Anyway. By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player to deflect any killing powers targeted at them. The deflected killing will target a different, randomly determined player instead.





Spoiler: Mai



*MEGA LOPUNNY* confirmed!






Mega Evolution appears to awaken a Lopunny's primal instincts of battle, turning it into a sharp contrast of its usual nature. But as it turns out, the result of such a drastic change can also be that of bringing like and like together. Even when they're otherwise entirely unlike.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-RETURN: You are inextricably bonded to *Nephi*(Salamence). You may communicate with them privately regarding this game. However, such deep bonds imply a oneness even in tragedy -- if Nephi were to die in the game, you would likewise.
-SWITCHEROO: The change has left you with little patience for discussions, but you can always scare someone into advocating your thoughts, it seems. You cannot cast a vote in the Day lynch poll ordinarily; however, during nighttime, you can target a player and temporarily steal their ability to vote. This expires at the end of the Day following that Night. Note that you are still allowed to use the bolded voting command during the day poll -- it simply won't count towards the votes.
-HEALING WISH: While the loss of your partner would quickly become too unbearable to live with, you wouldn't make your own sacrifice senseless when you could take the chance to plead for the violence to end (no matter how much you'd been practicing it yourself). You may choose to cause one of the following effects to occour if you die as a result of your partner's death: cause all players to be unable to use their night action in the next Night, OR prevent the players from lynching in the next Day. One of the effects must occour. It would be ideal to choose one of them ahead of time, although you'll always be able to change your choice up until one of the effects actually occour.





Spoiler: Eifie



*WINGULL* confirmed!






Wingull are everywhere. Wingull are many. Wingull are various. Wingull are plentiful. Wingull are legion. Wingull will cover the sky. Wingull will cover the sea. Wingull will swallow the land. Wingull will rule the world.

You are *Aqua Mafia*. You win when all members of the Magma Mafia are dead and Aqua Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-SCALD: A horrific death by burning and drowning to all who oppose Wingull. By using this power during nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Aqua Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-PURSUIT: Even in broad daylight, Wingull will destroy those who refuse to assimilate. Twice and only twice in the game, in a Day phase after a Night in which you have not used Scald and in which at least one player has been voted against in the lynch poll by a non-Aqua Mafia player, you may activate this power by sending an activation PM. When you do, the player with the most votes for them on the lynch poll (disregarding votes by Aqua Mafia players) will be lynched immediately, and the Day Phase will end thus. If the player lynched by this power turns out to be an innocent, the mob will quickly become suspicious and it will become clear and public that you carried out the slaying; however, if the lynched player is of any alignment other than innocent, the crowd will celebrate, unaware of the author of the deed.
You may communicate privately with *Dar*(Professor Birch) and *Visitor Message*(Milotic) regarding this game.





Spoiler: RespectTheBlade



*MEGA GALLADE* confirmed!






Loyalty is a quintessential part of the moral code that a great swordspokémon must follow. Towards two humans, you have extended your loyalty... and now, on their behalf, you extend your blades towards many.

You are *Magma Mafia*. You win when all members of the Aqua Mafia are dead and Magma Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-PSYCHO CUT: A swift strike, of blade and mind, finishes the deed quickly enough. By using this power during nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Magma Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-ALLY SWITCH: Once and only once in the game, if no members of the Magma Mafia use their nightkill power this night, you may activate this power. By drawing upon mysterious psychic powers of your birthright, you can directly switch the location in space of all the mafiosi on the board. When this power is used, any actions this night that target a member of the Magma Mafia will target a member of the Aqua Mafia instead. Beware, however, as the opposite will hold true as well -- actions meant for the Aqua Mafia will befall your team instead.
You may communicate privately with *hopeandjoy*(Zinnia) and *Negrek*(Maxie) regarding this game.





Spoiler: Dazel



*MEGA RAYQUAZA* confirmed!






The divine, sky-high dragon of Hoenn descends once more to settle the troubles that denizens of the lands and seas have gotten themselves into again. Unfortunately, however, it seems that this time won't be as simple as making the colossal ancient monsters calm their shit again...

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-DELTA STREAM: To understand the reasons behind your calling, you must observe the humans and Pokémon very closely -- you must listen as their words are whispered your way by the winds. By using this power during nighttime, you may use this power to target a player and determine if they have established private communications about the game with any other players at this time in the game. By targeting a given player additional times in a row, you may glean the names of the people that the player can communicate with, one person at a time. Note that you can only target living players, and that whether and with whom your target has private communications can change by the time you can target them again...





Spoiler: Altissimo



*STEVEN STONE* confirmed!






Deep down, observing a dead body isn't so different from analyzing a fossil, which, as a rare kind of stone, falls right into your jurisdiction. Does that mean you're obssessed with corpses? You don't really want to talk about that.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-STONE ANALYSIS: Up to six times in the game, you may target a dead player (if this power's use doesn't go through, it doesn't count towards the amount of times you can use it). You will then obtain a list of players who have targeted that player with night actions (in an arbitrary order). This power won't work if the dead player you've targeted has been targeted by less than three players while they were alive.





Spoiler: Lilypad



*JIRACHI* confirmed!






You lay awake, but your true wish-granting powers are not yet realized... Still, having foreseen that lives will be lost soon, you have focused on the power to aid such people. You cannot prevent their tragic fates, but you can give them one last chance...

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-LAST RESORT: By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player. At the end of that Night, they will be prompted to write a dying message. This dying message will be displayed publically if they go on to die during the next Day or the Night after it, but not if they die at any further timing.





Spoiler: hopeandjoy



*ZINNIA* confirmed!






And so, you now have to co-o-perate with that maniac with the glasses again. History continues to repeat itself. But maybe you can do something new this time, too... Who knows. One way or another, you will protect that Aster.

You are *Magma Mafia*. You win when all members of the Aqua Mafia are dead and Magma Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-DEATH SLAP: It's just one polarity notch up from "knockout". By using this power during nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Team Magma Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-MASS KO: Once and only once in the game, if no members of the Magma Mafia use their nightkill power this night, you may activate this power. It gives you a great opening to knock everyone unconscious, and then rearrange their things and their notes until they have no idea what they were doing before. When using this power, you can freely alter the information that inforoles will obtain this night. When using this power, provide, for at least one of the following categories and as many of them as you'd like, a piece of information to be delivered to the inforoles that might seek it: an alignment; up to 5 players as having targeted someone; up to 5 players as being targeted by someone; a yes-or-no answer; and a Day message. Your false information needs not correspond to any actual existing possibility in the game (so you can, for example, fill in the yes-or-no answer with "mayonnaise") -- the categories are only relevant in the sense of what role is seeking them (so, in the example given, an Oracle's question would be answered as "mayonnaise", even though it would normally be answered as "yes" or "no"; however, a Cop's alignment check would not return "mayonnaise" as well unless you were to also fill that into the alignment field).
You may communicate privately with *RespectTheBlade*(Mega Gallade) and *Negrek*(Maxie) regarding this game.





Spoiler: Flora



*COURTNEY* confirmed!






You haven't been up to much since Team Magma ceased its activities. You haven't even heard from Maxie much, so you haven't been getting into more trouble. In fact, if anyone's about to start some trouble, you might just not have the patience for it this time.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-DELETING...: Out of sight, out of mind. And in this case, apparently, the other way around. By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player and specify a number from 1 to 5. For an amount of Nights equal to the number you've specified, counting this Night, your target will be unable to perform any night actions they might have.





Spoiler: Nocturne of Shadow



*SALAMENCE* confirmed!






A fierce, brutal dragon that lays waste to fields and mountains with its fiery breath, for joy and for wrath just likewise... But even a creature like that can find love. Sometimes, in questionable places.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-RETURN: You are inextricably bonded to *Mai*(Mega Lopunny). You may communicate with them privately regarding this game. However, such deep bonds imply a oneness even in tragedy -- if Mai were to die in the game, you would likewise.
-INTIMIDATE: Your imposing stature alone helps much to convince others, such that, during the Day lynch poll, any votes you cast will count as two.
-OUTRAGE: While the loss of your partner would quickly become too unbearable to live with, you wouldn't miss the chance to thorougly manifest your rage if it ever were to happen. And it would be such a grand display, it would contaminate all with an uncontrollable impulse to action. You may choose to cause one of the following effects to occour if you die as a result of your partner's death: cause all players to be able to use their night action twice in the next Night, OR cause the players to lynch twice in the next Day. One of the effects must occour. It would be ideal to choose one of them ahead of time, although you'll always be able to change your choice up until one of the effects actually occour.





Spoiler: Butterfree



*FLYGON* confirmed!






You are the spirit of the desert, and the desert does not will -- it simply is as the factors determine it will be. Although these factors can be external as much as they can be internal, so in a sense, perhaps, you do will.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-EARTH POWER: By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player. At the end of the night, the player you've targeted will receive the power to request an action from you. The nature of the action is specific to their alignment (and not necessarily in a sense that would be intuitive). At any Night they wish while you are alive, they may send you an action request -- you will receive a target, but no knowledge of the nature of the action. At that point, you can choose to go through with the action towards that target, or not. You can take on as many action requests in a Night as you have received them, and you can put out a request in the same Night that you take on one or more.





Spoiler: Negrek



*MAXIE* confirmed!






ORAS never did show that bit from Emerald. The one where you completely lose it and decide to explode an entire volcano for shits and giggles. But it's happening now. Your nerdiness and your arsonism are out of control. Anytime now, an earth-shattering (but land-expanding) event will take place, and it will be _savage_.

You are *Magma Mafia*. You win when all members of the Aqua Mafia are dead and Magma Mafia members compose 50% of the living players.
Your powers are as follows:
-NERD TALK: Can a human being be reasonably bored to death? You have scientifically proven that this indeed is the case -- and may the person you were proving that to rest in peace. By using this power during nighttime, you may target and kill a player. Only one member of the Team Magma Mafia can use a nightkill power each night.
-JET ERUPTION: Time to jettison the entire load into that slag heap of a mountain. Once and only once in the game, if no members of the Magma Mafia use their nightkill power this night, you may activate this power. When you do, any who even dare approach you or your teammates will be swallowed by the rushing lava -- any players who target a player in the Magma Mafia that night with their actions will be killed, after carrying out their action.
You may communicate privately with *RespectTheBlade*(Mega Gallade) and *hopeandjoy*(Zinnia) regarding this game.





Spoiler: Stormecho



*NINCADA* confirmed?






You feel just about ready to evolve. Funny how that'd go if it were to happen...

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-SHEDDING EVOLUTION: If you are killed in-game, you will become Shedinja in death. At that point, your powers will activate. You will be able to either vote in the Day lynch polls of the next three Days (by sending me a PM, not by posting in the thread) OR overturn the results of the next lynch poll after your death, changing it from whatever was decided into a lynch target of your liking (or into a no-lynch when the players have elected to lynch) (this is also done by sending a PM).





Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles



*AARUNE* confirmed!






Dreamy traveler with an endless supply of wanderlust and a wish to discover hopes, dreams, and himself? Deranged survivalist hobo on the run who makes children work for him and is an obssessive hoarder? It's all a matter of perspective. _All_ a matter of perspective.

You are *Innocent*. You win when all scum players are dead, regardless of whether you're alive yourself.
Your powers are as follows:
-SPOTPASS: Time to stal- er, discover someone's Secret Dungeon! By using this power during nighttime, you may target a player and recruit them to be your Secret Base Grunt. This won't change their alignment, whichever it may be, but it will grant you private communication abilities with them. You neglected to put out Welcome Mats in order to have more kickass furniture, so unfortunately, you've only got room for one Secret Base Grunt at a time. Your current Secret Base Grunt can only cease to be so if they die, and if they do, you may Spotpass for a new one in a later Night. On the other hand, if you bite the dust yourself, your Grunt, missing aspirations and guidance, will roam mindlessly until they pass away as well.
-SECRET POWER: This move is great for making Secret Bases, but it's also great for making mincemeat out of your enemies. This power may only be used if you currently have a Secret Base Grunt AND did not use Spotpass in the same night. Both you and your Secret Base Grunt can use Secret Power, but only one of you can use it each night. By using this power at nighttime, your or your Grunt may target and kill a player. You cannot be targeted by Secret Power, but your Grunt can be (and in this case, only if you use Secret Power yourself).


[/hide]



Spoiler: Action listings






Spoiler: Night Zero



Flora(Courtney) used DELETING... at Dar(Professor Birch) with the number 1. Dar(Professor Birch) is roleblocked tonight.
Wargle(Mega Beedrill) used U-TURN at Negrek(Maxie). Attacks against neg will be deflected tonight.
Negrek(Maxie) attacks Altissimo(Steven Stone) with NERD TALK. Altissimo(Steven Stone) is bored.
Eifie(Wingull) attacks Superbird(Winona) with SCALD. Superbird(Winona) is burning.
ILS(Aarune) used SPOTPASS at Dazel(Mega Rayquaza). Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) is becoming a Secret Base Grunt.
Mai(Mega Lopunny) does not use SWITCHEROO.
Butterfree(Flygon) does not use EARTH POWER to deliver an action request.
Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) used DELTA STREAM at Flora(Courtney), who has no communication abilities.
Lilypad(Jirachi) used LAST RESORT at Altissimo(Steven Stone). Altissimo(Steven Stone) can write a will if slain next Day or the Night after that.
END OF NIGHT: Altissimo(Steven Stone) and Superbird(Winona) are dead. Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) is now a Secret Base Grunt. Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) gets DELTA STREAM results. Altissimo(Steven Stone) would get prompted to write a will, but she couldn't trumpet to the challenge.





Spoiler: Day One



No one is lynched.





Spoiler: Night One



Wargle(Mega Beedrill) used U-TURN at Butterfree(Flygon). Attacks against her will be deflected tonight.
Negrek(Maxie) attacks Butterfree(Flygon) with NERD TALK. U-TURN deflects the attack! Stormecho(Nincada) is bored.
VM(Milotic) attacks Mai(Mega Lopunny) with DRAGON BREATH. Mai(Mega Lopunny) is burning.
Neither ILS(Aarune) nor Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) use SECRET POWER.
Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) used DELTA STREAM at Nocturne of Shadow(Salamence), who has communication abilities.
Lilypad(Jirachi) used LAST RESORT at Dar(Professor Birch). Dar(Professor Birch) can write a will if slain next Day or the Night after that.
END OF NIGHT: Mai(Mega Lopunny), Nocturne of Shadow(Salamence) and Stormecho(Shedinja) are dead. OUTRAGE will activate on Night Two. Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) gets DELTA STREAM results. Dar(Professor Birch) gets to write a will.





Spoiler: Day Two



Flora(Courtney) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Two



Nocturne(Salamence)'s OUTRAGE activates. All night actions are motivated.
Zero Moment(Aggron) used IRON DEFENSE at Zero Moment(Aggron). Attacks against him will fail tonight.
Wargle(Mega Beedrill) used U-TURN at Butterfree(Flygon) and Negrek(Maxie). Attacks against either will be deflected tonight.
Eifie(Wingull) attacks Butterfree(Flygon) and Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) with SCALD. Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) is burning. U-Turn deflects the attack! VM(Milotic) is burning.
Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) used DELTA STREAM at Lilypad(Jirachi) and Negrek(Maxie). The former has no communication powers, but the latter does.
Lilypad(Jirachi) used LAST RESORT at Zero Moment(Aggron) and Eifie(Wingull). Both can write a will if slain next Day or the Night after that.
END OF NIGHT: Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) and VM(Milotic) are dead. Dazel(Mega Rayquaza) gets DELTA STREAM results. Zero Moment(Aggron) and Eifie(Wingull) get to write a will.





Spoiler: Day Three



Dar(Professor Birch) used CRY FOR HELP. Aqua Mafia players cannot be lynched by a majority vote this Day.
Negrek (Maxie) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Three



Zero Moment(Aggron) used IRON DEFENSE at Butterfree(Flygon). Attacks against her will fail tonight.
Wargle(Mega Beedrill) used U-TURN at Butterfree(Flygon). Attacks against her will be deflected tonight.
hopeandjoy(Zinnia) attacks ILS(Aarune) with DEATH SLAP. He is KO'd.
Eifie(Wingull) attacks Wargle(Mega Beedrill) with SCALD. She is burning.
ILS(Aarune) used SPOTPASS at Eifie(Wingull). Eifie(Wingull) is becoming a Secret Base Grunt.
Butterfree(Flygon) used EARTH POWER to deliver an action request. Eifie(Wingull) has obtained it.
Lilypad(Jirachi) used LAST RESORT at RespectTheBlade(Mega Gallade). He can write a will if slain next Day or the Night after that.
END OF NIGHT: ILS(Aarune) and Wargle(Mega Beedrill) are dead. Eifie(Wingull) has obtained a mafia-aligned EARTH POWER order. RespectTheBlade(Mega Gallade) gets to write a will.





Spoiler: Day Four



Dar(Professor Birch) used CRY FOR HELP. Aqua Mafia players cannot be lynched by a majority vote this Day.
Dar(Professor Birch) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Four



hopeandjoy(Zinnia) used MASS KO. All information roles are obtaining adulterated information this night. Alignment checks return "Nice try". Checking for a player who was targeted returns Lilypad. Checking for a player who has targeted another returns Zero Moment. Yes-or-no questions are answered as "maybe". Any Day messages are changed to "Magma was here, Aqua are losers.".
Zero Moment(Aggron) used IRON DEFENSE at Eifie(Wingull). Attacks against her will fail tonight.
Eifie(Wingull) attacks Lilypad(Jirachi) with SCALD. She is burning.
Butterfree(Flygon) executes a target request. hopeandjoy(Zinnia) is identified by EARTH POWER.
Lilypad(Jirachi) used LAST RESORT at Zero Moment(Aggron). He can write a will if slain next Day or the Night after that.
END OF NIGHT: Lilypad(Jirachi) is dead. Eifie(Wingull) gets adulterated EARTH POWER investigation results. Zero Moment(Aggron) gets to write a will.





Spoiler: Day Five



RespectTheBlade (Mega Gallade) is lynched.





Spoiler: Night Five



Zero Moment(Aggron) used IRON DEFENSE at Zero Moment(Aggron). Attacks against him will fail tonight.
hopeandjoy(Zinnia) attacks Eifie(Wingull) with DEATH SLAP. She is KO'd.
Eifie(Wingull) attacks hopeandjoy(Zinnia) with SCALD. She is burning.
Butterfree(Flygon) used EARTH POWER to deliver an action request. Eifie(Wingull) has obtained it.
END OF NIGHT: Eifie(Wingull) and hopeandjoy(Zinnia) are dead. Eifie(Wingull) has obtained a mafia-aligned EARTH POWER order.
All scum is dead. TOWN WIN CONFIRMED!


----------



## Herbe

Dayum. What a freaking game. Sure got me hooked on mafia now. (Any other games that I participate in, well this one set the bar pretty high, so yeah.)

So. Many. Thoughts.

First: whoops, sorry there about accusing you guys, Butterfree and ZM. Intuition off.
The only thing I've got going for me is that Dar thing, but even then I totally cleared Eifie, RTB, and HaJ. I am still but a grasshopper in the world of Mafia.

Next: yeah, sorry about that lying about the death note. Whoops. I thought "ooh it might be dangerous to power claim" or some other thing like that, so I feigned ignorance. And then I realized if I ever got questioned it would leave me in big trouble, and it was too late to get me out of it. Oh well, died anyway.

Also: eifie, I thought you were my friend I'd like to say I knew it all along, but in reality I never doubted you for a second. You were extremely helpful and nice to me (or so I thought, after reading the quicktopic I realized you were just manipulating me for your own agenda :( ) and you taught me a few things about mafia, too (both in the game and now). I also remember now how you made a mini-case against me with the "probably just paranoid, but this reminds me of the "buddy" thing mafias do- hook up with an innocent, if the mafia gets lynched then the innocent will likely die soon" thing you said earlier on. Now I see you were buddying up with me. (Maybe not the same intentions, but still, I TRUSTED YOU EIFIE AND YOU KILLED ME don't worry, I won't take it personally) But it's funny how predicting my own death caused me to die. Jinxed myself. you're welcome butterfree

Well, that was _extremely_ fun for me. Expect to see my face around here more often. Thanks guys, even if I did get fooled at times!

(P.s. yay town win!) (P.p.s. - if the small new mafia game won't interfere _too_ much with the next big thing, by all means go for it, but if it will delay production on the big thing too much, personally I'd like to see that as soon as reasonably possible.)


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> Also: eifie, I thought you were my friend I'd like to say I knew it all along, but in reality I never doubted you for a second. You were extremely helpful and nice to me (or so I thought, after reading the quicktopic I realized you were just manipulating me for your own agenda :( ) and you taught me a few things about mafia, too (both in the game and now). I also remember now how you made a mini-case against me with the "probably just paranoid, but this reminds me of the "buddy" thing mafias do- hook up with an innocent, if the mafia gets lynched then the innocent will likely die soon" thing you said earlier on. Now I see you were buddying up with me. (Maybe not the same intentions, but still, I TRUSTED YOU EIFIE AND YOU KILLED ME don't worry, I won't take it personally)


Nooo, I was so not manipulating you :( you are super-cool to play mafia with and I was super-impressed with how well you started contributing after being called out and I was sad to have to kill you! If I did the buddy thing it was totally by accident because I just get so happy when some newcomer to the forum turns out to be an active discussion person that I want to encourage them in all the ways possible sdhaksjdhaf you must spread your ways, young grasshopper!

Hey MF, a) what were the other possible powers Butterfree could give out, and b) what happened to that Constant Mafia thing?


----------



## Herbe

Thanks eifie :) I just had to have that little nudge (of, yknow, being threatened with death) to come out of my shell, I guess. Expect more helpfulness in the future!




Metallica Fanboy said:


> Altissimo (Steven Stone) would get prompted to write a will, but she couldn't trumpet to the challenge.


*snicker*

We really milked that for all it was worth, Alti.


----------



## Zero Moment

yey
Game was in tents. Dat deflection from hope tho. 10/10


----------



## Wargle

I kept protecting mafia D:


also everyone got like two-three moves and I just had U-Turn :c


----------



## Zero Moment

Wargle said:


> I kept protecting mafia D:
> 
> 
> also everyone got like two-three moves and I just had U-Turn :c


I just had Iron Defense


----------



## Eifie

I figured it was just the mafia who had multiple powers.


----------



## Herbe

Yeah, I just had last (well, only ) resort too.


----------



## Negrek

So Team Magma and Team Aqua did each other in in the end. No real surprise there, I guess.

Good game, and apologies to my fellow Magmas for being deadweight this game. Someday will come a game I will be scum-aligned without also having to leave for a couple of weeks in the middle of things, but this game... was not the one, clearly.


----------



## Autumn

Lilypad said:


> *snicker*
> 
> We really milked that for all it was worth, Alti.


I literally stopped paying attention the second I died lmao


----------

